# [LPF] The Cave of (Un)Death



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2012)

Another fine Living Pathfinder Game. If your not in the LPF you should really look to joining.

Game INFO:
DM: HolyMan
Judge: unknown
Starting Date: July 25, 2012
Ending Date: November 16 2012
Game Days: 116

Characters:

Damaris Beiryn played by  @soulnova 

Vax played by  @Chronikoce 

Cavernous Hode played by  @Systole 

Aedger Beinn played by  @vmaaxt 

[sblock=Encounter Tracking]
kobold zombies CR 1 (400xp)
severed heads CR 1 (405xp)
skeletons CR 1 (405xp)
zombie wolves CR 2 (600xp)
armored ogre skeleton CR 2 (600xp)
Zarrin CR 4 (1,200xp)

Total XP: 3,610
Total per Character: 902xp[/sblock]
[sblock=Rewards Tracking]
*Time Based XP:*
812 TXP = Vax, Aedger, and Damaris

1,276 TXP = Cavernous Hode

*Time Based GP:*
696 TGP = Vax, Aedger, and Damaris

1,276 TGP = Cavernous Hode

*Adventure Treasure:*
Total Encounter GP: 4,500gp
Each Players take: 1,125gp

Items for "purchase"

LG half plate armor 600gp
LG morningstar 8gp

potion of disguise self, 50gp 
potion of expeditious retreat, 50gp
potion of protection from arrows, 300gp
potion of resist energy; 300gp
alchemy lab, portable 75gp
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2012)

Damaris currently sits in the back room alone wondering if she should greet her sister or not. Her companions have long joined in the revelry out in the common room, but she didn't wish to say hello just yet.

As she idly turns the pages of a book found among the shelves she hears the half ajar door open a little more.

"Oh, sorry miss. I beg your pardon. I was looking for someone. I didn't mean to disturb you." an old man with sun-dark skin and what looks like a farmers outfit on. His face takes a down trodden and defeated look as he turns away.

"I guess they aren't here," he sighs.

He doesn't get far as others coming from the common room suddenly block the small hallway, congesting the doorway a bit.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2012)

"Oh no, you didn't disturb me at all. Please don't mind me, go ahead and take a seat..." she smiles at the man but seeing so many people suddenly appear at the entrance made her duck a little behind the new found book. Realizing that his sister is not among them she relax and sighs, placing the book on a nearby table. "I was actually getting quite bored over here" she chuckles.

It is hard to tell exactly how old is she. She certainly takes care of her looks but there's this naivety about her that still makes her feel young, even childish. Maybe 16 but she could be 15.  







[sblock]
Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6

Bard Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Bard Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firewerk Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 25, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

The elderly man's sudden stop at the door nearly causes Vax (who was hurrying after him) to run into the man. In his best attempt at a conspiratorial whisper which he fails at rather badly since his voice has a natural tendency to boom (in addition to the added volume produced by his excitement) Vax addresses the man.

"I couldn't help but overhear that you were in need of mighty heroes. I may not have a name around these parts just yet but I assure you that 'Crusher' here" he says while gesturing to the large hammer on his back "did not gain that name from being set down upon a flower bed." He finishes with a booming laugh exceedingly pleased at the joke he has made. 

Placing an arm around the sun-darkened man Vax hurries him into the room "You must tell me more of your needs so that I might gain much glory by alleviating your problems."

Vax is so focused on learning more of the man and assuring that he gets to partake in whatever adventure is brewing that he hasn't even noticed the attractive young girl who shares a room with them.

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




Appearance: Vax is a rather tall and well built man. His time outdoors has left him decently tanned and the hood of his cloak is currently thrown back. The right side of his face has a scar that runs down it from temple to chin. Similar scarring can be seen on his forearms. With his hood thrown back you can see that his hair is dark brown and wavy (down to just above his shoulders) although it is not particularly well kept and his gray eyes are glinting with excitement as he thinks of the adventure to come. 

[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 15/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 13/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Jul 25, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Cleric)*

Stepping near the aged man, Aedger whispers, "Pardon me, sir, but I couldn't help but catch a few words of your conversation with Mr. Grog. Did you say the word 'zombie' to him? I'm usually not so prying, but certain words catch my ears more than others, and 'zombie' is chief among them. They are of... particular interest to me, and if someone has seen them recently, I would very much like to speak with them, learn the details of their encounter, and then, if needed, put the evil undead to peace, and eliminate the source. Your outfit suggests you are a farmer, and I suspect precious few farmers have a good reason to come into contact with the undead in this area."

Noticing the others in the room, he says, "Ah, Mr. Vax, I am unsurprised, but glad to see you. I suspect that you and your Crusher may be of some value in helping me with my task." Turning towards the young lady, Aedger gives a small bow, "Good day, miss, my name is Aedger Beinn, priest of Teg-Natha and Teg-Selen. "

[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 08* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Nothing

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *0*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *0*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Detect Magic
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 30*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='skills']Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Appraise                01     0       0       1          +0
Bluff                   03     0       0       3          +0
Climb                  -01     0       0       0     -1   +0
Craft (       )         01     0       0       1          +0
Diplomacy               10     1       3       3          +3*
Disable Device                 0       0       2     -1   +0
Disguise                03     0       0       3          +0
Escape Artist           01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Fly                     01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Handle Animal                  0       0       3          +0
Heal                    03     0       0       3          +0
Intimidate              03     0       0       3          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Dngnrng)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Engnrng)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (History)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Local)              0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Nature)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Planes)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Religion)    05     1       3       1          +0
Linguistics                    0       0       3          +0
Perception              09     1       3       3          +2 (Racial)
Perform    (       )    03     0       0       3          +0
Profession (       )           0       0       3          +0
Ride                    01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Sense Motive            07     1       3       3          +0
Sleight of Hand                0       0       2     -1   +0
Spellcraft                     0       0       1          +0
Stealth                 01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Survival                03     0       0       3          +0
Swim                   -01     0       0       0     -1   +0
Use Magic Device               0       0       3          +0

* +1,Ease Of Faith, +2 Race
[/sblock]

*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
----
Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Nothing

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Scimitar
Dagger
Javelins
[sblock='Backpack']Rope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)
Plank, Collapsable
Wandermeal (4 servings)
Chalk (6x)
[/Sblock]








[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Systole (Jul 25, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode reporting for adventure!  After which he shall no doubt win the heart of a certain tiefling maiden with a most exceptional bodice!"  There's an evil hiss from the rafters.  "Oh, and Mister Dickens is reporting as well, although Mister Dickens is mostly coming along to nibble on things, as he is not so much interested in tiefling maidens and bodices as Cavernous Hode is.  However, Mister Dickens is an aficionado of hearts, albeit more in a culinary sense than a romantic one."

[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+2, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Entangle, Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2012)

Damaris' eyes started to go wide in excitement as she heard the group. Heroes? Zombies? GLORY!? 

"Oh my goddess, this it too good to be real." 

She turns to Aedger and gives him a courtesy. "Good sir, I don't know where you are going, but I must inform you that this adventure you mention is exactly what I've been looking! ...uhm, maybe except for the zombies..." she frowns a little, taping the edge of her lips but then she shrugs. "-but no matter! I'm sure a bunch of strong men and a man of faith like you will have no trouble with such foes."


"In any case, I MUST sing about this adventure of yours... I beg you to allow me to follow you. You need not to worry about me. I have an aim that I'm very proud of."  she taps at the bow at her back with a wink.


[sblock=OOC]Hey, is it too late to change my second performance skill from Act to Dance instead?? O_O! [/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

In hand
Shortbow +3 1d6 x3
Longsword +2 1d8+2 (19-20)x2

Bard Cantrips (DC 12): Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Bard Spells (DC13): Lvl1 Grease, Sleep. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firewerk Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Jul 25, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Cleric)*

"Ah, Mr. Hode. Excellent to see you. I've heard stories of strange things. Undead things. Perhaps you can help me? I'm sure that stories of destroying the forces of evil, that threaten this very society, will impress Ms. Marla."

Turning to the fair young lady, "I don't know Ms... I don't believe I've caught your name. And I don't know where I am going either. All I know is my mission requires me to protect society, by any means necessary. And that if an evil undead is threatening decent people, I must intervene. My Gods demand it. It will likely be dangerous, though, and I do not know if you would be able to help us." The cleric pauses for a moment, and pulls a pendant in the shape of two clasped hands out from his robes, and studies it pensively for a moment. "However, Teg-Natha and Teg-Selen tell us to not exclude anyone. Tell me, could you keep yourself safe? I've known many singers in my day. Some were capable of defending themselves, Others... thought they were able. I would not want your death on my hands. I suspect that a young lady like yourself has many people concerned about her well being. On the other hand, I suspect that Misters Hode and Vax would welcome someone who could chronicle their tale. Make no mistake about it though, if you come along know that there will be danger, and that even the three of us may not be able to protect you."

Turning to Vax, "Mr. Vax, I am hoping that you are not reliant solely on your Crusher. If there are zombies afoot, your mighty hammer is not the best choice for dealing with them. They make a rather unpleasant noise when they are hit, and an even more unpleasant mess. Even then they don't seem to be slowed too much by hammers, or Picks, for that matter Mr. Hode, they tend to simply accept it, and continue on in their mindless mission. Hammers are good at breaking bones, but zombies don't worry about that. And picks are good for causing grievous injuries, but only to creatures who bleed. In my experience, the best tool for dealing with zombies is something that cuts, slices. A sword, or scimitar. A glaive or guisarme is even better to keep the shambling horde from being too close. Just something to think about Mr. Vax."

[sblock=ooc]@soulnova: Blue, my trusty companion, isn't in the room at the moment. I tend to put him in a private area, such as the bedroom I've rented, when we are in town. Even when he is around, he is usually covered up, to disguise his skeletal nature. People tend to be worried when they see an undead, regardless of what color it is painted.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 25, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

"Now this is turning into a truly splendid adventure! Zombies you say? And a maiden who can both chronicle our deeds and is in need of protection! What more could we want?" Turning to Cavernous Hode "It seems we have picked quite the winning combination haven't we? I hope our deeds help in your conquest of Marla though I don't know if I would tempt fate with that one myself hehe."

A look of concern crosses his face at Aedger's words regarding zombies and their predisposition to ignoring hammers but with a shrug he replies "They may try to ignore my 'Crusher' all they like but it is a hard customer who likes to hammer its point home." Chuckling to himself over yet another infinitely witty joke he seems to dismiss Aedger's worries. 

Pulling up a chair near the young lady "I'd be glad to have someone along who likes to tell stories and even better if they enjoy writing them! Vax is my name, no title of sorts just yet but perhaps this will be the adventurer and you the clever writer who bestows one upon me!"


----------



## Systole (Jul 25, 2012)

"Someone to sing of Cavernous Hode's valorous deeds?  Yes, Cavernous Hode sees how this might be of use in his quest to win the horned maiden's heart.  However, this would require that Cavernous Hode's valorous deeds were related in the most positive light.  Is it proper etiquette to tip the composer for better service in a situation such as this?"
[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+2, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Entangle, Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2012)

"Oh, where are my manners? My name is Damaris, pleased to meet you" 
she presents herself to the group. 



> I suspect that a young lady like yourself has many people concerned about her well being.





"Maybe I'm tired of a sheltered life, Brother Aedger. A little excitement with the right company and I'm sure everything will be fine." the girl says with confidence.




> "Now this is turning into a truly splendid adventure! Zombies you say? And a maiden who can both chronicle our deeds and is in need of protection! What more could we want?"




Damaris places her hands in her hips and frowns a little "C'mon now, I'm might be somewhat _delicate_ but that's doesn't mean I can't sting. I don't like to be protected per se... _assistance_ might be a better way to put it." she pinches Vax's arm in a playful manner. She does have some strength in her hand. Damaris could likely deliver a decent punch if it came down to it.




> "Someone to sing of Cavernous Hode's valorous deeds? Yes, Cavernous Hode sees how this might be of use in his quest to win the horned maiden's heart. However, this would require that Cavernous Hode's valorous deeds were related in the most positive light. Is it proper etiquette to tip the composer for better service in a situation such as this?"




"A love story too?" she claps her hands excited "Hode, can I call you Hode? If you need help to win the heart of certain lady, I would gladly help if everything goes well. So.... uhm... where is it we are going again?"


----------



## vmaaxt (Jul 25, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Cleric)*

"Mr. Vax, I don't think it's considered glorious,  or heroic, to extract a maiden from danger if you were in fact one of  the primary reasons that she was in danger in the first place. In fact,  endangering this particular maiden might be particularly dangerous for  you, if she decides to sing not of a daring recuse, but of the reasons  that rescue was needed. Not that I'm saying you'll need rescued, Ms. Damaris. Simply that Mr. Vax has grand dreams, and that these dreams would  appear to cloud his judgement sometimes. And I can understand the need for adventure. When I was much younger, I too found my legs quite restless. I sought to become more than a farmer's child. It would appear that I have succeeded, in some measures." Whispering to the dwarf, "Mr.  Hode, I've never had need of a chronicler, but then again, I've never  had someone look unfavorably upon me when some of gold made it into  their pockets."

[sblock=ooc]
I may be putting the cart before the horse here, but I thought we might  as well get marching order and such out of the way, so we're not  tripping over it later. Here is my proposal, and thoughts behind it.

1 wide:

Dickens
 Hode
 Vax
 Damaris
 Aedger
 Blue

Dickens is short, so Hode can look over him, Vax maybe over Hode.  Dickens has Low-light vision, Hode has Darkvision, both with decent  perception. Damaris probably able to shoot once Vax has closed with  enemy. Aedger and Blue both have Darkvision, and bring up the rear.  Disadvantage: Damaris maybe not able to shoot over 3 in front, puts  Cleric at back of party, away from touch range, (Of both party and  enemies) and I have no ranged heals.

2 wide:
Dickens.Vax
 Hode....Aedger
 Damaris.Blue

Keeps LL/DVs able to see both front and back, Damaris has shots over  Hode, Vax has charge, Aedger has touch on everybody, Blue watches the  rear.

3 wide (if necessary/wanted)
Hode.Dickens.Vax
 Blue.Aedger..Damaris

Much of same logic as 2 wide, but if Vax charges off to meet threat,  leaves Damaris a wide area unobstructed to fire from (Vax has moved/over  Dickens), or can move in with sword.

Watch Rotation (12 hour rest)
Shift 1: Damaris/Blue, Aedger prepares spells
Shift 2: Aedger/Vax, Hode prepares spells
Shift 3: Hode/Dickens, Damaris prepares spells
Keeps at least one DV in each rotation, at least 1 caster ready in each  shift after first, casters prepare in order of combat nature, so as  night progresses, group becomes more combat ready (marginally). Dickens  picks up morning shift with LLV (if above ground).

Thoughts?
I feel that by putting Dickens in front, I'm treating him as  expendable/trap detector, but it makes sense because we can all look  over him. And he has the highest HP in the party. Almost as much as the  bottom half put together. Which in hindsight, all those are at the back  of the party, in case we get stalked. Hmm.
Also, I feel that Damaris isn't in a good position to use longsword, or even bow much of the time.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2012)

[sblock=Marching Order] I'm fine with Damaris in the back. She will not attempt to enter melee and she will most likely use her performance if she doesn't have a clear shot. 2 wide seems like our best bet.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 25, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

Vax attempts to adopt a suitably shamed expression but is only marginally successful "Well there I go offending the one who would write about me again! I have a bad habit of doing that it seems." Brightening up again he chimes in "I will be happy to render assistance as needed and if protection is required I'll render that too!" The smile on his face portrays the confidence that he has masterfully navigated yet another one of those dangerous social exchanges that often trip him up.

Not to break his lucky streak in handling those delicate social exchanges Vax turns to Aedger "The young lady here is after adventure too it would seem and to deprive her of fulfilling that goal would be terrible." A brief flicker of concern flashes across his face as he considers his next response but it quickly vanishes "And I am sure that one such as Damaris would far rather sing about all our heroic deeds rather than a perceived blunder that may have lead to those deeds being necessary." He finishes this last part by attempting a furtive glance at Damaris to gauge her reaction. The glance part is masterfully done the furtive portion however leaves much to be desired...

Vax realizes that in his excitement he ignored one of Damaris' question and quickly replies "To be honest I haven't the slightest idea where we are headed on this adventure. I followed this nice man here" waving toward the elderly sun-darkened man "and was hoping that he would look upon us with favor by bestowing whatever grand quest he has before us!" 

[sblock= Marching Order]
Vax would have no problem with the 2 and 3 wide options. He will very likely insist on being first in a single file situation unless there is no light at all effectively making him blind. Even then he will probably still place himself in the front to protect the group from whatever terrible fiend rendered them without a light source.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 15/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 13/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2012)

[sblock] Vax will not have trouble with darkness. Damaris will sing some dancing lights into existence.  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 26, 2012)

The dwarf claps his hands.  "With circumstances arranged so positively, Cavernous Hode cannot but feel the love of the horned maiden is surely in the bag."  He licks his hand and smooths down the few remaining hairs crossing the top of his skull.  "There! Cavernous Hode is now exceptionally dapper.  He thinks it best to proceed in haste and buckle such swashes as are called for."  He hesitates.  "Uh, what is it that Cavernous Hode is supposed to do again?"

[sblock=Marching Order]Cavernous Hode's pet is a decent scout, and Cavernous Hode himself is no slouch either.  Especially in caves, Mister Dickens and Cavernous Hode will be best on point.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2012)

The man looks to each of you in shocked surprise. He looks to be overwhelmed for a moment and starts at the sight of Crusher. 

But as the group talks he becomes visibly more relaxed and even gains a small smile. "You... you can help me?" he asks slightly frightened. "I was looking for some people who helped me before, but they don't seem to be here. I don't know where else to look."

He looks to each of you before more words come bursting out. "An evil man tried to kill one of my farmhands. He lied  to him and took him to a cave full of zombies, but then Pip escaped and came back to warn me. I left to find help," he says all in a rush. "Please can you stop Zarrin before he comes looking for Pip, or me?"

[sblock=OOC]You could make a Knowledge(local) check to see if you know anything about a man named Zarrin. 

Also love all the RP (hate that I was at work while it went on).[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Jul 26, 2012)

"I don't know how much we will be able to help, Mr... I don't believe I caught your name? As I said, I don't want to promise any results. But my mission requires me to try. You said you hired some adventurers before? For what purpose? Who did you hire? We might be able to find them and ask them some questions about what they did, if these events are related.

And I need some more details about what happened, before we can do anything. This Mr.  Pippen, where is he? And how did he escape? I would very much like to speak with him about the nature of his encounter. Why was he chosen by this Mr... Zarrin, was it? I don't know anything about him. Could you tell me more about him, please? Why has he decided to raid your farm? And why would he keep a cave full of undead a secret? And why would you not bring Mr. Pippen with you, instead choosing to leave him alone at the farm? Something is not adding up, and I need a more complete picture of the situation. 

[Sblock=ooc]Something is fishy. Sense motive.

EDIT: sorry first pbp. Still getting used to the dice roller. Pick whichever one you want.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 26, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

Vax looks at Aedger like he is crazy before addressing the elderly man "I for one would be happy to help. I don't know what Aedger here is going on about but if you have a cave full of zombies that need crushing then you can sign me up!" 

Turning to Aedger "What good is all this jibber jabber, to me the situation is quite clear. A bad man has used his cave full of zombies to make this poor farmer's life and that of his hand unbearable. How can you even think of seeking these other heroes down? Passing our chance at glory to another group of adventurers is a preposterous notion!"

Vax has a worried look on his face as he glances back and forth between Hode and Damaris "Surely you both do not wish this great adventure to pass on to another group?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2012)

"Alright, seems like this Zannir is up to no good. Don't worry sir, I know life in a farm is harsh, no need to make it harsher with a crazy man and cave full of zombies" she pats the man in the shoulder.


----------



## Systole (Jul 26, 2012)

"The process seems simple enough to Cavernous Hode.  Step One: Venture out to the distraught gentleman's farm.  Step Three: Return to the Dunn Wright Inn singing songs of only slightly embellished victory in order to win the heart and bodice of the horned maiden.  Simplicity itself!"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2012)

"Oh? My name? I'm sorry I was so relieved to find help, I just wanted..." he starts to say then takes a deep breath."My name is Farmer Jezz. A few years ago I had trouble with kobolds raiding my farm and heroes from this very inn, a halfling Pari and his tiger - Tagaiwi, a gnome priestess -Zelena Adu, the bravo - Orlando Furioso, and the warriors - Mordjn from the northern isles and Tahn Staful, all helped stop their raids."

He looks to Damaris and asks, "May I have a seat." 

The woman nods with a smile and the older man takes a seat and continues his story. "I came looking for them, but any help would be welcome. For any reason." He adds with a look to the dwarf.

"Two days ago the wizard Zarrin came to the farm. He was courteous and said he was passing through on his way to Tritower to seek an apprentice. It was late and we invited him in to share supper, with us. The evening went well and he entertained everyone with his illusions and such. Pip became so enamored he asked if Zarrin would take him as his apprentice." His look is soft and his words ring true. (Sense Motive DC 0)

"In the morning they both left. I was sorry to see the boy go and would have stopped him had I known Zarrin's true nature."


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 27, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

Vax looks to Hode with a chuckle "Well if Damaris here is a great singer then I am sure the adventure our new friend here has for us will do wonders for you."

He listens intently to Farmer Jezz speaking. When Jezz mentions that this unsavory man ate dinner with his family before taking off with the hand for his dark deeds the expression on Vax's face darkens considerably. "Evil that parades around as friendly is the worst sort! I prefer the type that will challenge you to an epic battle of sorts."
He leans back into his chair and and relaxes as he makes up his mind for certain "I will definitely help you deal with this character. Both Zarrin and his zombie minions will fall before 'Crusher' and my companions here or I will perish trying to bring about his demise!"


----------



## vmaaxt (Jul 27, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Cleric)*

"Thank you, Mr. Jezz. This wizard, Mr. Zarrin, I've not had a chance to encounter him before. He took your farmhand with him, under the guise of being an apprentice, and then took him to a cave of zombies? Hmm. I would very much like to speak with this Mr. Pip. Where can we find him? Also, did Mr. Zarrin tell you where he was coming from? Do you know where this cave is? It strikes me as odd that an Evil necromancer would spend time entertaining a family and their friends, only to draw one of them into the clutches of the undead the next day. Do you remember anything else that could help us find this Mr. Zarrin?

Quietly to his companions, "Mr. Hode, I do believe that you missed a step in your plan. Something in between going to the farm, and returning with tales of victory; perhaps actually obtaining that victory? I realize that this may complicate your plan, but I think it will make the difference when convincing Ms. Marla. A story cannot be bodice-rippingly good without an air of truth to it.

"Mr. Vax, I wasn't trying to pass off your chance at glory. I was merely trying to see if they might know something that would help. It is moot, as the events seem unrelated, but always remember that Knowledge is as powerful a weapon as the heavi- wait. Did you say 'perish?' Wait. Waitwaitwaitwait. No. Let's cool down for a minute here. None of us need to perish. You can, if you want, but may I suggest that we assess the situation some more before we commit to anything, especially perishing?"

"Ms. Damaris, I'm not sure that Zarrin is necessarily our enemy. The story we have so far is quite incomplete, and there are holes large enough for a dragon to fly thorough. I would have thought a practiced storyteller as yourself would have noticed that Mr. Jezz has told us almost nothing about how Mr. Pip escaped, or what the Wizard's plans were, perhaps the most important parts of the story. He may simply not know, and I hope this is the case, but I prefer to avoid judging people until I have sufficient evidence. Further, I have my doubts as to weather it's actually _his_ cave of undead. I was speaking with some adventurers in the common room, who hunted down a necromancer who controlled the undead, but he couldn't create them. They must have been coming from somewhere. Perhaps this cave is the source. Also, when we actually meet Mr. Zarrin, please don't call him crazy. People hate being called crazy.

"Something is up. I have my doubts about this story. He said the wizard entertained them with illusions, but he implied that he's a necromancer. Not a terribly likely combination, I think. I think we should ask in the common area about some of these people. I would like to ask Mr. Grog about Farmer Jezz, since they seemed to know each other. I'd also like to ask some of the adventurers I talked to earlier about Mr. Zarrin, see if they have heard the name before. Maybe he's related with the necromancer they took down earlier." With that, he slinks into the common area, quietly closing the door behind him.

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to head out into the tavern thread, and ask the group that just got back if they know anything. I'm also going to ask Grog and Marla if they know anything about Jezz, Zarrin, and necromancers in general.

[sblock=marching order]@chronikoce: How would Vax feel about a split group march when in the dark? Aedger, Hode, and Blue out far enough that Darkvision doesn't get disrupted, and he gets to be in the light, and protect Damaris. Aedger can cast light on Crusher and make it glow like a big, smacky torch.[/sblock]

I assume I would have waited for the answers/replies to this wall of text before I headed out to the common area.

Be back in this thread in a day or so.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 27, 2012)

"Well, Cavernous Hode thought that he would simply deal with Step Two when the details became more apparent."

He studies Vax as the barbarian makes his declaration. "Cavernous Hode thinks perhaps he will be standing _behind_ the mighty warrior when it comes to the part where he starts swinging his hammer with the intent to bring about someone's demise. Yes, Cavernous Hode thinks this may be the wisest option."

"Orlando Furioso? A strange name, as Cavernous Hode sees it. Still, one wonders what must have become of such an oddly-monikered gentleman, who began his adventuring career defending barnyards from small hordes of rampaging bipedal lizards. Perhaps he is at this very moment exploing lost temples deep in ancient and uncharted mountains, with a beautiful warrior maiden and a humorous bumbling sidekick for company ... fighting off hideous abominations at every step ... discovering ancient unearthed magics ... plundering vast treasures lost to the depths of time ... all while evading deadly traps and trials, in order to forestall the rise of an all-consuming evil god." The dwarf shrugs. "Or perhaps he retired and became a pig farmer. It could have gone either way, Cavernous Hode thinks."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 27, 2012)

"My goodess, Brother Aedger! You need to relax. We might not have all the details, but we will get there in due time. Otherwise, where is the fun in life?" she nudges him with a wink.




> "I think we should ask in the common area about some of these people."





All the smiles and giggles disappear from her face. "Ah... uhm... there's a small problem about that" she glances back at the door. "There's someone out there I rather not meet, not just yet. Nothing to worry about, is not dangerous, but I fear it might result in an awkward and overly dramatic situation" 

"I guess you could handle asking around pretty well. You do seem to have a way with words after all" she says jokingly. "When the time comes to leave, I would appreciate if I can leave the room behind all of you. Just to make sure."


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 27, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

Vax listens intently for a short while but his eyes start wandering around the room as Aedger continues talking. His attention is returned when he hears his name and 'Glory' said in the same sentence and he is only moderately disappointed that it was an assurance that the group will not be avoiding glory (rather than someone attributing glory to him already).

"Well you can deal with all that questioning people business." He shakes his head with a look on his face that conveys his dislike for information gathering. "As for perishing, well I would prefer to stay alive to revel in my achievements but if I have to choose between saving myself and saving others then I think that is a sacrifice that I would be able to make... yes I do think I could live with that." Realizing he made a rather odd pun Vax lets out a deep hearty laugh and his seriousness washes away once more. 

As Hode begins speaking Vax's attention turns to him clearly entranced by the images of glory and adventure that he is describing so well "Well I hope for that man's sake that he choose not to be a pig farmer, the previous occupation sounds far more worthy of bodice ripping stories and if this lowly adventurer went from defending barnyards to that, then we too have hope for our future!"

As Damaris speaks Vax nods his head "Ah you found the words that I could not! If we know the answer to everything before we leave then where will the exciting twist and turns occur to make the story of our adventure that much more exciting!?" A look of concern crosses Vax's face as she expresses worry about the common room but it passes when Damaris explains its merely to avoid an awkward situation "I am sure we can figure a way to get you outside without drawing attention. That or I do seem to have a way with gathering attention to myself" pauses thinking for a moment "Never really understand how that always happens though..." before returning his attention to Damaris "With zombies ahead I'm sure we can handle so simple a task as leaving the inn." He says with a smile.

[sblock=ooc]
 [MENTION=6696448]vmaaxt[/MENTION] Vax would be conderned for those going ahead alone but spinning it as keeping Damaris safe would overcome his hesitation. Probably best to go with our 2 abreast method though since that will keep the group together and thereby avoid the most dangerous beast of all (splitting the party hehe).
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2012)

Jezz hesitates a few seconds trying to follow the conversations. But the poor simple farmer is unsure what exactly is going on.

He bobs his head as he says, "Pip came running back that same day, but left again to go hide in the woods around the farm. He always said no one knew them better than he did. But before he left to go hide he told me of the cave he and Zarrin went to and the things he saw that scared him into fleeing."

He scratches his cheek remembering, "He said that the cave was a few miles west of the muddy creek and had tall fir trees, like devil horns, growing above it. There's a path he said and if you find it then you can't miss the cave."

Taking a deep breath he continues, "Pip said that once inside, the walls seem to glow with a sickly green light, and a moaning could be heard echoing off the walls. He must have already been on edge when he saw the rotting corpses. When he told me what happen you could see it in his eyes that he will never forget what he saw. They moved right towards him and Zarrin, but the mage didn't flinch. Pip saw the man reach out and pat one on the head."

"Then he tells me that on the trip Zarrin said some strange things to him. Like when he asked about what they were going to do for supper the mage just laughed and said that won't be a problem. Or when he said his feet ached from walking the man smirked and said it will be the last time they hurt. That's what brought me here. I know Zarrin was plotting something evil to do to Pip. And until he is captured or killed well then no one is truly safe."

[sblock=OOC] Didn't wish to post all of this in one big post. So I cut it short waiting for the "Tell us more" post form all of you. LOL

That about sums it up and a Sense Motive DC 0 tells you that he's not lying.

Next part is to leave the inn and wind up at the cave (next day so spells could change if you wish).

RP yourselves leaving the Inn in that thread.

And thegroup goes to Farmer Jezz's place for the night and starts towards the cave in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 28, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

As farmer Jezz finishes up his explanation of events Vax once more has a look of excitement on his face "Well I don't know about the rest of you but I think I have enough information. I may not be the best person to judge this fellows intent but it seems to me that he did plan on adding one more zombie to his horde with Pip!"

Standing up from the table he grabs Farmer Jezz's hand and gives it a good shake "I will gather up our talkative companion from the other room and the rest of us should be able to meet you at your farm by tomorrow." 

Vax seems excited as he turns to Hode "How would you like to help me create a slight commotion as we collect that Aedger fellow from the common room so that Damaris here can avoid that worrisome situation she mentioned earlier?" He seems to pause as he contemplates various plans of distraction "I imagine breaking another table would be in poor taste... and it would hinder our ability to leave to deal with these zombies..." A long pause follows as he thinks before turning to Damaris  with a sigh "I am not nearly as good at planning distractions as I am at implenenting them. Do you have any ideas for actions that Valerous Hode and I might take to help your stealthy escape?"

[sblock=ooc]
Haha, yeah Vax isn't big on needing info. I was hoping Aedger would cover that but he got distracted by suspicion it seems. Poor Farmer Jezz probably has a good story to tell his family just from coming to find the 'crazy adventurers' to save his farm.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 29, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode informs the resident singer-songwriter that he has her surruptitious withdrawal covered.  He believes the proper expression is 'No problemo!'  Come on, Mister Dickens. It is time to .... _create a distraction_."

He move his head from side to side, cracking his vertebrae, as a hideous feind of a dire rat scurries down from the rafters where it had been lurking.  The dwarf takes a deep breath and the pair set out into the common room.
[sblock= Mini Stats]









*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+2, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Entangle, Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 29, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

As Hode makes his way from the room Vax shrugs "He must have a plan, I will assist him in whatever manner I am able. You should hurry along after us and make your escape."

[sblock=ooc]
Everyone has left the room from the party. I had Vax grab hold of Aedger in the common room so he has effectively exited that scene as well. 

Did anyone have anything they needed to do with their characters separetely or can we pick up RP with us arriving at Jezz's Farm the same evening (so that we set out to the cave the next Morning as suggested).
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2012)

Once outside the Inn, Damaris feels more confident and certainly excited of this adventure. 

"Hode, remind me on buying you a drink with that song, will ya?" she gives him a thumbs up for his distraction. 

[sblock] I don't have a problem with arriving to the farm directly, unless HS need us to RP the trip.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] HM (that's me) is ready to start your group off at the farm house. But if you all wish to RP as you walk then that is good too. 

Maybe a little insight as to who brings what to the table when it comes to fighting zombies.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 30, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

Once outside the inn Vax can't help but roar with laughter. He claps Hode on the back firmly "Don't let the others tell you differently, that was the best show I've seen in a while!"

Vax seems quite excitable now that the group is outside of the inn and it can truly be said that their journey is begun "Shall we get started? Farmer Jezz asked us to meet him at his farm. How about we get this party underway so we can get to zombie crushing as soon as possible." To excited to stand still, Vax begins walking rapidly away, pauses suddenly and returns to the group with a rather embarrassed look upon his face. "Hey..." 

As Vax began to speak farmer Jezz walks out of the tavern looking around for the adventurers he had just hired. Vax's embarrassed look vanishes rapidly as he runs over to Jezz "We were just getting ready to leave and it came to my attention that we do not actually know where you live. If you would be so kind as to show us the way then we can happily get some zombie crushing underway!"

[sblock=ooc]
I am enjoying the RP so I don't mind getting some more in before we get to the farm.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 30, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode will assist in zombie-slaying insofar as he is able.  However, he fears he is possibly best suited for less front-line positions, as it were.  Scouting, battlefield medicine, moral support..."  He clears his throat.  "This is not to say that Cavernous Hode and Mister Dickens are not a formidable fighting team.  Masters with the pick and the fang, they are.  Respectively, of course, since Cavernous Hode's teeth are not particularly sharp, and Mister Dickens lacks opposable thumbs."[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Pick (+2, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Entangle, Expeditious Excavation, Obscuring Mist


*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Jul 30, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Cleric)*

The group finds Aedger outside the tavern, standing with another person, in a nearly identical cloak: Dark grey, with a humanoid anatomy embroidered in. When they shift their weight, it is easy to see the small armored plates that have been sewn into the cloaks, covering important organs. However, whereas Aedger's cloak has red embroidery where the arteries are, his companion has blue, detailing the veins. Companions further differ in clothing as Aedger wears a simple traveler's outfit beneath his cloak, but the man he is with is covered from head to toe, not a bit of skin showing, a simple mask depicting a small smile covering his face. Further, while Aedger carries a light crossbow and a morningstar, and apparently nothing more, his partner is carrying a full backpack, with a scimitar dangling at his hip, and a trio of javelins on his back.

"Thank you Mr. Hode. Your distraction let my companion, Blue, exit unnoticed. Say, 'hi,' Blue." Blue waves his hand at the group. "How did you know that we would need a distraction though? Anyway. I suggest we be on our way. When dealing with the undead, it doesn't do well to loiter. Just because they will not die of boredom, does not mean that they are patient. I do not know how far we have to go, but if we need horses, Blue and I will be okay with just one for the two of us."

A knowing smile runs across Aedger's face as he glances at Blue, and says"I have had encounters with the undead numerous times before. If you have any questions about the efficacy or tools or tactics against them, please ask. Mr. Hode, your abilities will be quite helpful, maybe more than you think. Scouting and battlefield medicine are very important when fighting zombies. The mindless undead, such as zombies, are persistent, but quite unimaginative, and knowing where they are, and their formations, can provide insight into their nature. And healing magic is a double boon. In addition to helping cure the living, it also damages the undead.

"Unfortunately, I am quite unprepared to assist in fighting undead. While most clerics can heal at a touch, I can only cause pain, and this energy, while quite effective at damaging healthy, living beings, has a consequence of repairing the undead. I have learned some techniques that mitigate this challenge, but nevertheless, it does reduce my abilities to help.

"Mr. Hode, Mr. Vax, I would strongly encourage you each to stop by the mystic pearl, and acquire a bladed weapon. If we know that we are fighting zombies in particular, then we should meet them properly armed. As it is, the only ones amongst us who carry good weapons for fighting zombies are Ms. Damaris and Blue here. Might I suggest a greataxe, Mr. Vax? Not only is it a fine weapon for cleaving walking corpses in twain, but It would provide Ms. Damaris a rhyme to use when telling the tale, and from what I gather, that would make the process of composing a song about your, ah, glorious deeds, easier.

"Now that we've taken care of that, I must admit, I am looking forward to making a very unpleasant day for whoever made these undead. I am sick and tired of everybody being threatened by evil undead. It's always 'Skeletons killed my brother' this, and 'A wight turned my apprentice' that. Everybody always sees them as a threat, Because of evil people. And I very much want to get rid of this evil person, so please lead on, Mr. Jezz." 


[sblock=ooc]I'm going to switch out Detect magic for mending on my daily spell list. Does anybody have any requests for other spells on the cleric list? I've got one CLW. And I'm ready for farm, unless there are questions for Aedger. Or Blue.[/sblock]

[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 08* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Nothing

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *0*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *0*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Mending
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 30*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='skills']Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Appraise                01     0       0       1          +0
Bluff                   03     0       0       3          +0
Climb                  -01     0       0       0     -1   +0
Craft (       )         01     0       0       1          +0
Diplomacy               10     1       3       3          +3*
Disable Device                 0       0       2     -1   +0
Disguise                03     0       0       3          +0
Escape Artist           01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Fly                     01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Handle Animal                  0       0       3          +0
Heal                    03     0       0       3          +0
Intimidate              03     0       0       3          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Dngnrng)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Engnrng)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (History)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Local)              0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Nature)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Planes)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Religion)    05     1       3       1          +0
Linguistics                    0       0       3          +0
Perception              09     1       3       3          +2 (Racial)
Perform    (       )    03     0       0       3          +0
Profession (       )           0       0       3          +0
Ride                    01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Sense Motive            07     1       3       3          +0
Sleight of Hand                0       0       2     -1   +0
Spellcraft                     0       0       1          +0
Stealth                 01     0       0       2     -1   +0
Survival                03     0       0       3          +0
Swim                   -01     0       0       0     -1   +0
Use Magic Device               0       0       3          +0

* +1,Ease Of Faith, +2 Race
[/sblock]

*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
----
Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Nothing

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Scimitar
Dagger
Javelins
[sblock='Backpack']Rope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)
Plank, Collapsable
Wandermeal (4 servings)
Chalk (6x)
[/Sblock]








[/SBLOCK]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2012)

Damaris rises an eyebrow as she walks with the rest. "You don't heal at touch? I never met a man of faith with that ability. It was always the other way around. What god did you favor?" 

She glances at Blue with a smile "So, who do we have here? Playing the silent type, Blue?" 



> Everybody always sees them as a threat




"But when they are not craving for the life force and flesh of the living the are at least not of this realm and are unable to properly rest. That has to count for something."


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 30, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

Vax is startled at the sudden appearance of Blue "Well that is one sneaky fellow there" he says at he stares at him suspiciously. "The constant silence is one thing but but that together with appearing out of nowhere and I just get a bad feeling."

He is attention is distracted from Blue at Aedger begins speaking. He looks a little downtrodden as Aedger once more points out that 'Crusher' may not come through for him this time. "I cannot simply go to the pearl. It's...complicated. People never understand but a weapon must be earned or taken. 'Crusher' here was earned by defending those I cared about from bandits. If one of these zombies carries one of these weapons you speak of I'd reluctantly set aside 'Crusher' for a short while to assure that I do my part in this adventure." As he finishes he has a resolute expression on his face, clearly he feels far to passionately about this to go purchase a new weapon.

[sblock=ooc]
Vax won't wield a weapon he hasn't earned. He will temporarily wield a weapon he has taken from a fallen foe but will always fall back to any weapons that were presented to him as a reward for valorous deeds  as soon as possible.
[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Jul 30, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Cleric)*

I do not heal. I can sometimes heal myself, or another I touch, by making them receptive to the divine energies I channel and a select few others, but most of the time, no, I  can only cause pain. My patrons are Teg-Natha and Teg-Selen. They are lovers, who champion the cause of community, inviting everyone into their flock. They welcome the outcasts and the unwanted. All they ask is that their followers do all they can to help those around them. This has lead to some awkward situations with the more... picky deities." He pulls out his holy symbol, a pair of clasped hands, one skeletal, the other appears to be human.

"Blue is pretty quiet. He's been my second ever since I joined the Illi Essen Army. We got into a fight a few years back with some undead. Unfortunately, the only cure I could could give him left him mute, and disturbingly grotesque. We did what we could to lessen the impact of his injuries, but ultimately, we had to cover him up. That's why he wears the full body coverings. Fortunately, he's been following me ever since, guarding my back, and I've been watching out for his.



soulnova said:


> "But when they are not craving for the life force and flesh of the living the are at least not of this realm and are unable to properly rest. That has to count for something."




Aedger speaks quietly, looking around him as he walks, Those without control, without purpose, maybe. But people underestimate the energy required to animate the dead. Necromancers do not work idly. If they create a moving body, they will set it to task. But necromancers are like all other people in that they are not the same. There are many, many evil necromancers, but there are those that work for good too. They reanimate the bodies of the fallen, so that they may have another chance, a new purpose. They give the dead a chance to complete a task, something that a lifeless corpse could never do. Tell me, is it better for a body to decompose, to become a meal for the scavengers, or to be a soldier in the fight against evil, to build a city, untiringly?

Returning to his normal voice, "Mr. Vax, Blue didn't appear out of nowhere. He walked out of the Dunn Wright, just behind me. That you didn't notice is a cause of some concern for me."

He listens as Vax carries on about his honorable weapon, "Yes, yes. I fully understand about the special bond a warrior forges with his weapon, and that it cannot be made through a transaction of gold. However, there will be not chance to pick up a weapon from our fallen enemies, considering they are unarmed. Well, they use their arms. Claws, really. Sort of scratchy, grabby things. Stay away from them. What if I loan you a weapon until we find one for you?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2012)

"I certainly wouldn't like to be brought back like that. You would need to bring me back fully, or otherwise I'll be all clumsy and without charm. Ugh... What a boring and dull Damaris that would be!" she shuddered a little. 

She gives a look at the symbol. "Lovers" her mouth turning into a fine line. "Alright, I guess is not anyone business who they get to _love_, or anything. They seem to ask sensible things. So I guess that makes them good in my books" 

Damaris wont need to pass to the Mystic Pearl.


----------



## Systole (Jul 31, 2012)

"So, as far as Cavernous Hode understands the situation, this thing called Blue is a meat shield, except that it is lacking in meat."  He shrugs.  "Cavernous Hode supposes he has seen stranger things.  Pineapples, for example.  Neither pine nor apple, as far as Cavernous Hode can tell."


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 31, 2012)

Vax seems to follow the conversation but rapidly looses interest as it becomes a debate on the merits of undeath. He mutters something under his breath as if he is not sure if he should speak up "It seems utterly simple to me. If the undead is a threat they should be crushed. I suppose if one were to control an undead and put it to good use then I wouldn't have to crush it. Besides we have not been tasked with destroying all undead just those bothering the poor farmer."

Not expecting an answer he walks along with the group quite content to take in his surroundings as they travel along.


----------



## vmaaxt (Jul 31, 2012)

soulnova said:


> "I certainly wouldn't like to be brought back like that. You would need to bring me back fully, or otherwise I'll be all clumsy and without charm. Ugh... What a boring and dull Damaris that would be!"




"Well, yes, there are some drawbacks to that method. But as far as sticking swords in bad people, or providing physical labor goes, it's quite effective."



soulnova said:


> She gives a look at the symbol. "Lovers" her mouth turning into a fine line. "Alright, I guess is not anyone business who they get to _love_, or anything. They seem to ask sensible things. So I guess that makes them good in my books"




Aedger seems to understand what Damaris is implying. It's actually quite a nice story. They were lovers, and then Teg-Natha was killed by Akatu. There was a great sadness before he figured out how to... return. At least they are together again."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 31, 2012)

Damaris makes her best not to point out that story would give a whole new meaning to _"bone someone"._

She simply nods at Aedger, trying to suppress a huge nervous grin. 


[Sblock] LOL, I think we are ready to get to the farm [/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Jul 31, 2012)

[sblock]
LOL that is excellent and yeah I agree, I think we can safely get to the farm now. 
[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Jul 31, 2012)

[sblock]I'm okay for farm, too[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 31, 2012)

"And then, Cavernous Hode supposes, there was much tearing of bodices.  Eh, Cavernous Hode has read such things before, although this particular instance sounds as if it the results might have be squishier that the ones Cavernous Hode is more familiar with.  In any event, he is eager to take arms against a cave of troubles, and return to the horned barmaid in a reasonable facsimile of triumph.  The farm is ... uh ... which way again?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2012)

"This way." Farmer Jezz says with a nervous look to the group. 

It takes a couple hours but soon you arrive at the farmer's modest farmstead and are greeted by his wife and two pitchfork armed farmhands. 

They report that there has been no sign of Zarrin (or Pip) and everything has been quiet.

That evening you enjoy a modest meal of honeyed ham, peas served with baby onions, and burnt potatoes (cooked til the outside is burnt and the inside is hot and soft) with butter. With a little apple brandy from Farmer Jezz'a private stock the group is bedded down in the common room for the night.

____________________________________

And in the morning a rooster cockaling at the thin sliver of dawn (as well as the smell of baking bread) serves to wake the party from a sound sleep.

[sblock=OOC]Need everyone to post up a new current mini-stats and please include consumables as well as HP/AC/and spells[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2012)

After finishing her dinner Damaris whispers to the others _"I don't know you but so far so good"_ she chuckles as she leaves her fork at the side of her plate. 

Damaris will sing a couple of songs to entertain the family and friends before going to sleep. Not the best she could do. "Ehem... sorry, I think I have something in my throat"


[sblock=OOC] Well shi-....[/sblock]






[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bard Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Bard Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firewerk Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 1, 2012)

In the morning, Cavernous Hode cuts a stout branch from a tree by the roadside, and whittles it into a solid cudgel with his dagger.  He tests the heft, swinging wildly and somewhat dangerously close to his compatriots.  "Yes, Cavernous Hode thinks this will work nicely."  He tucks the weapon into his belt.

Mister Dickens is nowhere to be seen, although there is the suggestion of movement and the glow of red eyes from up in the rafters and underneath furniture.

[sblock=OOC]Changing up my spells and grabbing a club (0 gp).[/sblock]
[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy pick(+2, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 1, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Cleric)*

While the group eats, Blue patrols outside all night.

After listening to Damaris's singing, Aedger tells tales of his time in the military to the farmer's family and assistants, conspicuously avoiding stories about undead, instead leading off with the time his squad faced an evil wizard, controlling an army of evil bugs, bent on eating everyone in his beloved city. The action scenes are a little repetitive, "And then I stomped on that one too," but this is not the first time he's told this story, and the farmhands are quite amused at his wide array of sound effects, "Squish, splortch, pop, krunch, splurt." Mrs. Jezz is much less amused.

The next morning, Aedger suggests, "We should probably find this Mr. Pip, and ask him about what he knows."

[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
[sblock=Aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 08* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Nothing

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *0*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *0*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Mending
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 30*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']Skills
Acrobatics 01
Appraise 01
Bluff 03
Climb -01
Craft 01
Diplomacy 10
Disguise 03
Escape Artist 01
Fly 01
Heal 03
Intimidate 03
Knowledge (Religion) 05
Perception 09
Perform 03
Ride 01
Sense Motive 07
Stealth 01
Survival 03
Swim -01
*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Blue]Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Nothing

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*Carrying:*
Holstered:Scimitar​Dagger​Javelins​BackpackRope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)​Plank, Collapsable​Wandermeal (4 servings)​Chalk (6x)​[/Sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 1, 2012)

Vax consumes his meal with must gusto and engages a considerable amount of willpower to keep himself from indulging in all of the apple brandy. He is content to listen to Damaris sing and Aedger tell his story. He happily wakes up to the smell of baking bread and asks the farmer's wife if there is anything he might have for breakfast.

[sblock=ooc]
I should be able to post 1/day no problem but if there is a missed day it is because I had a tonsillectomy recently and some days are really bad pain wise.

Also should we list Trail Rations under consumables or shall we just mark those off if we have a day where were unable to procure food?
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 15/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 13/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion Cure Light Wounds

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Will try to answer all of you here.

Trail Rations should be listed just in case they are needed.

Sorry vmaaxt but Pip didn't play a big part in this proposal and we are done all I am currently approved for, so am moving on. Also the map doesn't show Blue yet he is one square behind you at the moment.

Gaining a club is no problem. Don't know how you travel with Mister Dickens (since he moves faster than Hode - and has more HP  - but for now on the map he is in the same square, you can make it underfoot, overhead (on a small ledge), or in a pack. 

Well Damaris's nat 1 is out of the way. Maybe when she has something to sing about she will get a better result.[/sblock]

The group spends most of the morning and afternoon in a futile search for Pip. The farmhand doesn't respond to his name or is he spotted as the group searches the woods. 

But so as not to end up wasting a whole day the adventures made their circuit of the forest lead them to the cave that Farmer Jezz believes the necromancer to be.

The tall fir trees and wide cave mouth do give it the look of a demon. And after a cautious search of the area the group ventures forth to the very entrance itself to see what horrors lie beyond.

[sblock=OOC2]Perception checks, light source?? for those who need it, and items in hand if you haven't already listed them.

And so it begins...[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 2, 2012)

"Ah, so the party of brave adventurers have discovered the cave of death ... or is it the cave of undeath? A cave, to be sure. Cavernous Hode shall proceed forward. Scout away, Mister Dickens, scout away." The rat scurries off quietly.
[sblock=OOC]MD usually paces about 20' in front of CH -- he's the forward observer. He'll move west with a Take 10 on Stealth for 21. CH will move to the rock pile.

And light sources? Pfaugh! Who needs light sources?

EDIT: Not that it will make a difference with a nat 1, but CH gets +2 if the perception roll is for unusual stonework.[/sblock]
[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy pick(+2, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 2, 2012)

As the group approaches the entrance to the gave Vax draws out 'Crusher', he looks quite excited to get started. "At the cave at last!" he looks slightly crestfallen as he stares into the darkness of the cave "I don't suppose anyone has the ability to create light do they? I'd prefer not to carry a torch since they tend to inhibit my ability to crush things."

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 15/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 13/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Objects in Hands: Crusher 


Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 2, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Undead Lord*

"Mr. Vax, I do believe I can be of assistance. If I may?" He mumbles a small prayer as he touches Crusher, and as the mighty warhammer begins to glow, he reminds Vax, "It goes dark in 10 minutes. Please dobt get lost before then, Mr. Vax." Aedger pulls out his holy symbol, for easy access, he explains, and continues, "If I may suggest we investigate that debris, over there, before we continue further into the cave?" After pullong a paper and pen from his pocket, and starting to make a map, he rummages through the bag on Blue's back, and pulls out several pieces of chalk, and sets of earplugs, and offers them to the group. "Here. I've it some things for you. The chalk is to help mark our trail. I've fought in caves before, and it's wicked when you get lost. The earplugs are invade we run into any noisy monsters. My platoon danced to the tune of some banshees a while back. Blue here was one of the few soldiers I had that didn't end up so afraid he threw up, or vice versa. Speaking of, there is something you all should probably know before we go any further. Whatever you see, don't worry. It's okay. He is under my command. " He signals to Blue, who lowers his hood, and takes off his mask, revealing a skeletal face, painted a lovely shade of blue. As Blue continues to remove gloves and leggings, Aedger continues, "I am actually a necromancer myself. But I do not work for the forces of evil. I work to better society. I use the gifts my gods give me to help my fellow beings, not to enslave them. If you do not trust me in this cave, I understand, and I apologize for my earlier misdirections. However, I believe my expertise may be useful when fighting the evil undead, so long as you make an exception for Blue. Otherwise, I ask that you let us take our leave, and we will bother you no more."

[sblock=ooc] HM: it's okay. I wasn't expecting to pump him for too much anyway. Farmhands aren't expected to know the minute differences and distinctions of undead.

1: where is Jezz now?
2: suggest we arrange in 2wide formation.
3: earplugs and chalk for anyone who wants them.
4: I'd like to check the rocks, are they blocking the path? Can we see past them?
5: I'm making a map as we go on my paper. Do I need a check for this?
6: still getting used to dice roller. I'm posting from my phone, and it doesn't like the interface
7: first roll(no description) is Aedger's general perception, for whole cave.
8: If nobody objects to Blue, I'd like to move to the rocks. Assuming I get there unharmed, I'd like to look at, and if possible, past them. Dark vision 60'. 
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
[sblock=Aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 08* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Light Crossbow

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *0*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *0*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Mending
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 30*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']Skills
Acrobatics 01
Appraise 01
Bluff 03
Climb -01
Craft 01
Diplomacy 10
Disguise 03
Escape Artist 01
Fly 01
Heal 03
Intimidate 03
Knowledge (Religion) 05
Perception 09
Perform 03
Ride 01
Sense Motive 07
Stealth 01
Survival 03
Swim -01
*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Blue]Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Javelin (L), Scimitar (R)

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*Carrying:*
Holstered:Scimitar​Dagger​Javelins​BackpackRope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)​Plank, Collapsable​Wandermeal (4 servings)​Chalk (6x)​[/Sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/SBLOCK][/QUOTE]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 2, 2012)

"_That_ is going to be tricky to sing of" she says staring at Blue for a couple of seconds. 

"As long as he doesn't want to eat my brains _(or love *cough*)_, I guess it will be alright." she sighs moving in 2x2 formation with them towards the rubble. She stays against the walls, her shortbow ready.

She will cast Detect Magic. 



[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bard Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Bard Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firewerk Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2012)

The group moves cautiously over towards the rubble (double move for everyone) and notice the archway to the north leads into a room. But not an empty one!

Four small lizard like looking humanoids, with rotting pale skin and carrying spears meander about until the light from Crusher warns them of the groups approach.

[sblock=OOC]
1)At his farm.
4)Yes I extend the map 60' for those with darkvision.
5) No check needed to map the cave.
6) Is why I try not to post from my phone. I just check in and make notes on what I need to do when I get home.

No one is surprised so we get right into round one. If you beat the INIT below please post your actions. Buit note that if some comes in with a higher INIT they can trump your actions so please watch for that.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 3, 2012)

"Huzzah, combat! Soon Cavernous Hode shall be victorious! Now please excuse Cavernous Hode as he gets out of the way of a charge..."

[sblock=ooc]What is the init we have to beat?

EDIT: MD to west of D and attack. CH to SW of D and attack.[/sblock]
[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy pick(+2, 1d6+1/x4), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2012)

OOC: Sorry forgot to roll. It's there now.


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Undead Lord)*

Aedger quickly blurts out, "Zombies! Cut them up!" Blue raises his scimitar and runs toward the fist one he sees, swinging his sword in silence, and raking his claw across the zombie's face. The irony of seeing this undead fighting yet another undead is not lost on Aedger as he raises his holy symbol into the air, points at the zombies with his other hand, and cries out, "You! You will serve and follow me. Your unlife shall have purpose. Now drop your weapons and lay down. Do not attack anyone." Dark beams fire from the holy symbol, and into the heads of the zombies.

[sblock=ooc]Aargh. I'll get the hang of this infernal dice roller soon. Anyway, both of Blue's rolls were well above what was needed. Aedger's was equal, but his Init bonus is higher, which IIRC means he goes first. If not, let me know and I'll change my actions.

If knowledge religion reveals they are undead, then Aedger tells blue to move to East of A, and attack. On his turn, Aedger moves to NW of Vax, and uses a channel to make Command Undead happen. He targets the first 2 HD of undead, starting with C and then B, then A if somebody jumps in initiative before me. They need to make a DC 14 will to negate being mine forever. Tells lizard zombies to drop weapons, and drop to the floor, take no actions.

If not undead, Aedger cries out, "Wait!" in both Common and Draconic, and moves to south of C, and signals for Blue to be SW of C. "Parley! I don't want to fight you. We don't need to do this!" and readies and action to channel negative energy if he or blue is attacked, exempting himself, Dickens, Hode, and Vax. Damaris has total cover and is not affected. Blue waits to attack until Aedger gives him the signal as part of the channel process.

EDIT: Rolls naturally do not include inspire courage.[/sblock]
[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
[sblock=Aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 08* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Light Crossbow (L), Holy Symbol(R)

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *0*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *0*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Mending
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 30*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']Skills
Acrobatics 01
Appraise 01
Bluff 03
Climb -01
Craft 01
Diplomacy 10
Disguise 03
Escape Artist 01
Fly 01
Heal 03
Intimidate 03
Knowledge (Religion) 05
Perception 09
Perform 03
Ride 01
Sense Motive 07
Stealth 01
Survival 03
Swim -01
*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Blue]Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Javelin (L), Scimitar (R)

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*Carrying:*
Holstered:Scimitar​Dagger​Javelins​BackpackRope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)​Plank, Collapsable​Wandermeal (4 servings)​Chalk (6x)​[/Sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/sblock]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 3, 2012)

Damaris moves behind the rest and  starts singing to inspire courage. 




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blICu7KsmyA
> 
> _ Oh wind, I will stand and face you!
> I will go and head for the brilliance.
> ...





[sblock=OOC] Uhm... how can I link my own text to the youtube video? I tried to put the link on "starts singing" but it shows me a big empty space where the text should be. I also have disabled youtube at work so I might not be seeing the youtube window... uhm...

Also, this is the first time I play a bard. Do I need to post the performance check every time or is it automatic?  [/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bard Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Bard Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firewerk Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 3, 2012)

*Vax (Lvl 1)*

As Vax sees the lizard men standing there he lets out a roar of fury "I will crush you!" and charges forward with no thought for personal safety.
[sblock=ooc]
Vax is going to Charge (+2 Attack, -2 AC for the round) at B and Power Attack (-1 Attack, +3 Damage) with 'Crusher'.
He also enters Rage!
[/sblock]
[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 15/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 13/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Current Conditions in Effect: Charge: +2 Attack, -2 AC; Inspire Courage: +1 Attack and Damage, +1 Saves vs Fear and Charm Effects
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]

[sblock=missed from rolls]Edit: I forgot Inspire courage. Attack and Damage Rolls should both get a +1[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2012)

[sblock=Notes/Comments/Rolling]
Going to use this to roll some saves vs DC 13 (please make sure to add in DC of abilities/spells for me makes life sweeter) to see if the kobolds are effected - as well as attacks.
*
Notes/Comments:*
Hode - Be glad for the inspire courage or you would have missed by one  Also no lane opened as Vax went before Hode and Mister D. 

Aedger - know religion = they are zomibies...rolling saves here in a sec

Blue - scimitar/claw is only when you can take the full attack option - normally after you have entered melee the round before - for rd 1 Blue can move(move action) and make the scimitar attack(standard action) but not full attack

Damaris - need to list your bardic performance rounds in your mini stats - in this case she would be 5/6 per day - and the same for your spells - Lvl 1: 2/2 per day And no perform checks needed unless you wish to roll as a guideline for any fluff you wish to write. The linked worked I'm not sure but you wanted to [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PwmW5YQBVQ"]post it like this?[/ame] then you use the... that didn't work


Vax - you draw an AoO from zombie C as you move to get to B, and a charge is not possible as Mister D is in the way at the start of your turn - note you can always delay next time - but the +2 from the charge wouldn't help as the roll is still a miss - sorry. Great dmg (one from max) going to use it in my fluff post

Rolling next...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2012)

"I will crush you!" is all Damaris hears as she looks up to see Vax disappear into the next room. She hurries over starting a song she knows will bolster their spirits. The barbarian rushes heedless into the room getting caught by a spear that he barrels into himself.

Aedger sends Blue off to kill the small undead creatures just in case his ability to command them fails. The skeleton swipes at the nearest pile of pale flesh and nearly cuts the creature in half. The zombies half hearted return poke barely grazes off the bones of Blue.

Then the priest raises his holy symbol while Mister Dickens and Cavernous Hode move around the corner.  "You! You will serve and follow me. Your unlife shall have purpose. Now drop your weapons and lay down. Do not attack anyone." He commands as dark beams burst throughout the room and Hode buries the end of his pick into another zombies chest. But without a pumping living heart the damage is minimal. Pulling the pick out of the creature he uses it to bat away the zombies attempt to stab him back.

Meanwhile, Aedger is lucky and his ability works, but as the zombies obey Vax is in mid swing and can't change the direction. Crusher whirls over the creatures head and slams into the corner of the oddly glowing green wall. Black stone flies as the force of the blow demolishes a chunk out of the wall the size of a large anvil.

[sblock=Combat]
*INIT Order*
Blue
Damaris
Vax
Cavernous Hode
Mister Dickens
Aedger
monsters

*Stats**
Blue 
Damaris
Vax - dmg taken 3pts.
Cavernous Hode 
Mister Dickens
Aedger
....
KZ-A 04/12HP
KZ-B 12/12HP - prone
KZ-C 12/12HP - prone
KZ-D 09/12HP

* whole group is under inspired courage effect[/sblock]

*OOC: Round 2 group is up.*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2012)

Damaris cringes as the hammer shatters the stone.  "My goodness Vax. That poor wall!" she gasps amazed.  "Did it work? Did you get them?" she asks

If the zombies are under Aedger's control she will stop the performance and check the glowing wall casting detect magic. 



> ~? Radical Dreamers ? ~ performed by katethegreat19 - YouTube




[Sblock=OOC] I have a list of songs and the given spell they'll represent when Damaris casts. lol. it seem that the only way for the text to appear is to be inside quotes. kk I guess I can do that. [/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 5/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 4, 2012)

Vax's powerful swing was a little over enthusiastic but having destroyed a wall rather than a zombie does not seem to phase him at all. He lets out another yell as he brings his massive hammer around for another go at the zombie before him!
[sblock=actions]
Vax will power Attack  the same zombie as before.
Lol, maybe I'll hit a zombie in a future battle. Vax seems to be a bit overexcited and can't land a blow I guess.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: Inspire Courage: +1 Attack and Damage, +1 Saves vs Fear and Charm Effects
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2012)

OOC: Actually that hit and nearly killed it as he is prone and -4 to AC


----------



## Systole (Aug 4, 2012)

"Uh, Cavernous Hode is not sure whether combat with the vicious undead beasty things has been pre-empted or not..."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2012)

OOC: The zombie Hode and Mister Dickens face (D) is still attacking/threatening you.


----------



## Systole (Aug 5, 2012)

The undead beastie in question responds by snapping at the dwarf. "Yipes, Cavernous Hode exclaims! His course of action becomes clear!"
[sblock=Actions]MD: Step NE, attack.
CH: Step E. Drop pick (free), draw dagger (move), attack with flanking.

EDIT: CH's damage is 4, not 5.  Typo.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger(+2, 1d4+1/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 6, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn*

Aedger tells Blue to continue his attack, which he does dutifully. Blue again slashes with his scimitar and his sharp finger bones. Aedger shifts his grip on his cross bow, bringing it to bear as he moves in line with Mr. Dickens and Blue, and fires a bolt over Mr. Dickens, into the zombie he is currently occupied with. Aedger remarks, "Mr. Vax, that zombie that you just eliminated was in fact no threat. He was quite under my command. Just like the one to my left is. Please do not destroy this one as well. I do believe I can put it to good use. Thank you."
[Sblock=ooc]Blue makes full attack. Aedger moves west of MD, S of zombie. Fires into melee, taking -4. Hopefully MD doesn't give the zed too much cover.

Edit: one day this will work. I will take the lower roll for the claw attack. So it goes. [/sblock]
[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
[sblock=Aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 08* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Light Crossbow

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *1*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *0*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Mending
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 29*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']Skills
Acrobatics 01
Appraise 01
Bluff 03
Climb -01
Craft 01
Diplomacy 10
Disguise 03
Escape Artist 01
Fly 01
Heal 03
Intimidate 03
Knowledge (Religion) 05
Perception 09
Perform 03
Ride 01
Sense Motive 07
Stealth 01
Survival 03
Swim -01
*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Blue]Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Javelin (L), Scimitar (R)

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*Carrying:*
Holstered:Scimitar​Dagger​Javelins​BackpackRope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)​Plank, Collapsable​Wandermeal (4 servings)​Chalk (6x)​[/Sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/SBLOCK][/QUOTE]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2012)

Blue finishes his inferior undead opponent with ease and awaits further instructions.

Cavernous Hode deals a telling slice out of the kobold zombie but it still stabs at the dwarf methodically.

Aedger's shot misses it's mark and splinters against the back wall, while Damaris casts and learns something odd about the worked cave wall.

[sblock=Detect Magic] strong transmutation - Somehow the wall seems reinforced with magic to prevent creatures from passing through it.

This realy has no effect on this game was just part of the map I found for the adventure. Just adds to RP which is always good.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*INIT Order*
Blue
Damaris
Vax
Cavernous Hode
Mister Dickens
Aedger
monsters

*Stats*
Blue 
Damaris
Vax - dmg taken 3pts.
Cavernous Hode 
Mister Dickens
Aedger
....
KZ-A 00/12HP - dead
KZ-B 01/12HP - prone
KZ-C 12/12HP - prone
KZ-D 05/12HP[/sblock]

*OOC: Round 3 group is up.*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2012)

Damaris moves between Blue and Aedger. "that's a pretty strong spell... We are not getting throught that even with Vax's crusher. Remind me of staying out of his way when he swings." she chuckles.

"Brother Aedger, should we go that way? Can these creatures takes us to their creator?" Damaris asks with interest.


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 6, 2012)

Aedger notices the effect that Blue had on the zombie, and sends Blue over to help Mr. Dickens and Cavernous Hode. Blue dashes over to the melee, and hacks at the zombie with his scimitar.

Aedger is somewhat surprised, after seeing Vax's mighty hammer connect with his fallen thrall, to see the zombie still wiggling. He tells the zombies to stand up, as he moves and looks down the hallway attached to this room. "I'm not sure which way we should go, Ms. Damaris. The undead will not be able to tell us anything. Their intellegence and memories were stripped from them when they were animated, so they cannot remember anything, even if they could talk. Never fear, though we will put them to good use in our noble cause."

[sblock=ooc]
Actions: Blue moving to West of D. Scimitaring.
Aedger moving to 2 spaces west of zombie corpse, looking down hallway to the west. Darkvision 60'
Also, do the glowing walls give off enough light to see by?
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
[sblock=Aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 08* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Light Crossbow

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *1*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *0*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Mending
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 29*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']Skills
Acrobatics 01
Appraise 01
Bluff 03
Climb -01
Craft 01
Diplomacy 10
Disguise 03
Escape Artist 01
Fly 01
Heal 03
Intimidate 03
Knowledge (Religion) 05
Perception 09
Perform 03
Ride 01
Sense Motive 07
Stealth 01
Survival 03
Swim -01
*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Blue]Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Javelin (L), Scimitar (R)

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*Carrying:*
Holstered:Scimitar​Dagger​Javelins​BackpackRope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)​Plank, Collapsable​Wandermeal (4 servings)​Chalk (6x)​[/Sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Systole (Aug 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Update please?  What's still up that we need to kill?


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 6, 2012)

Vax hears Aedger's remark and begrudgingly leaves the zombie before him alive. Looking around the room he sees that only two zombies remain that are not slain but they appear to be fully under the control of Aedger. As he realizes this his anger quickly melts away leaving Vax visibly fatigued as he takes a few deep breaths while leaning upon 'Crusher'. "That was fantastic! Exhilarating! Wonderful! Now aren't you all glad you came? Where else could we have found some zombies to smash so easily?" Noticing that Hode and his companion are still tussling with a zombie Vax calls out "It looks like you have the situation under control, let me know if you need help!"

[sblock=ooc]
Needed to roll to see if Vax heard Aedger's remark regarding zombie (Using DC 9, Hear details of donversation DC 0 + 5 (distracted) +2 (unfavorable conditions) +2 (10ft away)= DC 9

Vax ends his rage and is fatigued for 4 rounds (2 rounds spent raging).
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: Fatigue: -2 Str and Dex. Cannot run or Charge (4 round duration)
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 6, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]I count Zombie D as having at least 1 HP left. A is dead, and B and C are under Aedger's command. Probably should take care of D just to make sure.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 7, 2012)

OOC: vmaaxt is correct only KZ-D is a threat and has only 1-hp left.


----------



## Systole (Aug 7, 2012)

"Guard! Turn! Parry! Dodge! Spin! Ha! Thrust!"
[sblock]Forgot CH's flanking, but I don't think it matters.[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger(+2, 1d4+1/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2012)

Damaris claps excited "Great job!" she looks over the two zombies "How long can they be under you control? We should move quickly in any case..." she walks beside Aedger. 


[sblock=Ministats]



Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 5/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 7, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Undead Lord)*

"The zombies are under my control until I dismiss them, or they are destroyed," Aedger says, inspecting his new undead minions. "Let's not move hastily, though. We should look around the room before we clear out. These zombie might have been defending something. Blue, please watch our backs." After looking around for a bit, Aedger updates his map and says, "It looks like we have 3 ways we can go. Down the hall we were travelling along, down this hall, attached to this room, or back across the broken bridge. For no other reason than curiosity, I would like to move along this hall. The zombies might have simply been the first line of defense. When we do move along, I would like to send Gary here ahead as a scout." He stands up, having just pinned a handwritten tag on the undead kobold's chest that says "Hi, I'm Gary."

[sblock=ooc]I vote for moving down the hallway attached to this room after searching it, but am willing to travel in any direction somebody suggests, with no argument.

Gary is the 1HP zombie that Vax very nearly killed. Louis is the one with Full health.

Aedger wants to search the alcoves to the East and North of the room. Particularly the Green goo stuff, and the purple curtain things, along with the table. 

When we do leave, Aedger gives Gary orders to walk at a steady pace, and if he sees something move or more undead, to stop. Is that too complex for him?
[/sblock]
[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
[sblock=Aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 08* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Light Crossbow

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *1*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *0*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Mending
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 29*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']Skills
Acrobatics 01
Appraise 01
Bluff 03
Climb -01
Craft 01
Diplomacy 10
Disguise 03
Escape Artist 01
Fly 01
Heal 03
Intimidate 03
Knowledge (Religion) 05
Perception 09
Perform 03
Ride 01
Sense Motive 07
Stealth 01
Survival 03
Swim -01
*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Blue]Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Javelin (L), Scimitar (R)

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*Carrying:*
Holstered:Scimitar​Dagger​Javelins​BackpackRope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)​Plank, Collapsable​Wandermeal (4 servings)​Chalk (6x)​[/Sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/SBLOCK][/QUOTE]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2012)

vmaaxt said:


> "The zombies are under my control until I dismiss them, or they are destroyed," Aedger says, inspecting his new undead minions. "Let's not move hastily, though. We should look around the room before we clear out. These zombie might have been defending something. Blue, please watch our backs." After looking around for a bit, Aedger updates his map and says, "It looks like we have 3 ways we can go. Down the hall we were travelling along, down this hall, attached to this room, or back across the broken bridge. For no other reason than curiosity, I would like to move along this hall. The zombies might have simply been the first line of defense. When we do move along, I would like to send Gary here ahead as a scout." He stands up, having just pinned a handwritten tag on the undead kobold's chest that says "Hi, I'm Gary."




Damaris chuckles "Hi Gary" and moves to inspect the place closely. "Ummmh... I don't know if there's anything important here... too in the open"


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 7, 2012)

Vax eyes the zombies suspiciously. "Well they seem to be under your control... How can you be sure whatever you did won't wear off?"
As he catches his breath from the battle he looks around "This hallway seems as good as any other we have encountered. Hurry up with that gooey stuff so we can go find more zombies!"

[sblock=actions]
If Gary is leading the way down the tunnel Vax will be walking behind him with weapon drawn. He doesn't trust that it will remain under control and as such is ready to finish what he started if the need should arise.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2012)

The group spends a few minutes searching the room to find nothing of interest. From the broken furniture and smell this is probably just an area used to store junk and trash.

Aedger then moves to the western hallway, his new mindless minions following, to get a look around the corner. To his surprise he sees another bridge across a dark chasm but this one is guarded.

Three floating skulls hover above the long drop and watch down the hallway that the aasimar and his group start to emerge from.

[sblock=OOC]


> Also, do the glowing walls give off enough light to see by?



Give the same light as a bunch of green burning candles - so about 5 feet from the wall.

Vax is no longer fatigued.

Roll INIT and if you beat the monster INIT below please post up your rd 1 actions.[/sblock]

[sblock=Manage attachments not Working]





[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 8, 2012)

[sblock=Actions]
Actions Pending Aedger's Turn since he and his minions are currently the only ones who know what is up ahead and they are blocking the easiest route to the baddies when he does inform us of what is ahead.

Also quick question. I cannot remember if Allies can move through allied occupied squares. (I know you can't charge, but can you walk through normally?)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2012)

OOC: Correct you may move through any friendly occupied square normally. CORE pg. 193


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 8, 2012)

Aedger points and commands the duo of zombies, "Stand over there, near the skulls, but do not attack yet." Aedger hands his Morningstar to Blue, sending him forward, along the wall. As the undead advance, Aedger turns to his companions to inform them of the situation, "Okay, We've got three floating skulls, this means we want to crack them. Hit them with something hard and blunt. Clubs, cudgels, morningstars, flails, and yes, Mr. Vax, Earthbreakers. I suspect you will be quite effective, if you can hit them. Ms. Damaris, do you have any blunted arrows?"

[sblock=ooc]
! Know:Religion to identify, sending my zombies off to skulls. Louis can reach to immediately south of southmost skull, Gary to the immediately southwest of the same skull (west of Louis)

! Blue moving along wall, carrying morningstar. should get to 3 square south of eastmost skull, 2 square east of Louis.

! Aedger moves to Louis's previous postion, and talks.

? Also, should I have both of the zombies? I should only get 2 HD of undead to control, and a small zombie should have at least 2 HD. If not, We could retcon Vax as having squashed Gary. He would have if I hadn't interceeded.

? How high are the heads floating? Will the kobolds be able to reach them, or are they floating too high?

? Further, do you want me to roll for commanded creature's attacks and damage?

? Command undead had a capture cap of 2HD/lvl, and the overall control limit is also 2HD/lvl, right? This is in contrast to Animate dead, which has 2HD/level create, and 4HD/level control max.
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
[sblock=Aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 08* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Light Crossbow

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *1*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *0*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Mending
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 29*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']Skills
Acrobatics 01
Appraise 01
Bluff 03
Climb -01
Craft 01
Diplomacy 10
Disguise 03
Escape Artist 01
Fly 01
Heal 03
Intimidate 03
Knowledge (Religion) 05
Perception 09
Perform 03
Ride 01
Sense Motive 07
Stealth 01
Survival 03
Swim -01
*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Blue]Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Javelin (L), Scimitar (R)

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*Carrying:*
Holstered:Scimitar​Dagger​Javelins​BackpackRope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)​Plank, Collapsable​Wandermeal (4 servings)​Chalk (6x)​[/Sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2012)

Damaris' smile disappear. "No, I don't have any blunt arrows. I had brought my sword for the zombies, but not expected the hard ones" she says a little embarrassed. "I can provide more of my musical influence"

Damaris will stay behind/beside Aedger.


----------



## Systole (Aug 8, 2012)

"Interesting... in Cavernous Hode's experience, such portions of a deceased's anatomy are generally subject to gravity. Fortunately, he has a blunt object with which to assist the aforementioned natural law to reassert itself."  Sadly, the dwarf seems to be lost in his babbling, and fails to otherwise act. 

[sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Dagger(+2, 1d4+1/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 8, 2012)

Vax gets a big smile on his face as he hears Aedger's words and quickly runs off to go crush the floating skulls "Here I come you undead bastards!"
Unable to charge do to that pesky corner that he must navigate Vax instead chooses to run until he is south of the middle floating skull and calls out to it "Come and get it you freaky floating head!" and with a display of strength he swings 'Crusher' around his head and brings it down onto the floor before him "I am going to destroy you!"

[sblock=Actions]
Unable to charge due to the pesky corner Vax instead moves up to 3 squares south of the middle skull and is going to attempt to demoralize it with an Intimidate check
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2012)

As the group rounds the corner and sets themselves to do battle, Aedger gets a strange feeling about him. Almost as if another force was reaching out to control his undead minions. 

And then throughout the cave a disembodied voice speaks out, "Fool! Do you think you are more powerful than me?" it echoes off cave walls and makes it difficult to tell where it is coming from. "I let you believe you had control over my minions, but they are mine. MINE! And soon all of you will be my undead slaves as well. And with you added to my forces I will destroy that farm and everyone in it. HAHAHAHAHAHAH!"

The skulls float forward and "Gary" turns to face Vax as well it's spear held at the ready. Two attempt to "headbutt" Blue while the other nears Vax.

[sblock=OOC]
- Know religion - unsuccessful
-Demoralize - unsuccessful undead are immune
- kobold zombies are 2HD (my fault there was looking at CR and not HD) - but Command Undead says "You can control any number of undead, so long as their total Hit Dice do not exceed your cleric level." So no zombie control at 1st lvl, taken care of IC.
- they are floating at eye level for a human (about 6')
- you should roll for any controlled undead's attacks and dmg just as you do for Blue

-Skulls are attacking but do to tiny size Blue and Vax both get AoO's (will ignore attacks if they are destroyed) AC 14, HP 4

-Hode to finish the round[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 9, 2012)

"Oh, please excuse Cavernous Hode!  He was monologuing." 
[sblock=Actions]MD: Move to square east of Vax, attack skull.

CH: Move up 20' while drawing club.  Cast Shillelagh.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2012)

Damaris doesn't loose time and starts her song to help the battle. She will stay at Aedger side, her shortbow ready.

_
"And so I shout from my heart,
I will not be afraid!
I am a leaf in the wind,
Watch how I soar."_



[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 4/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 9, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn (Aasimar Undead Lord)*

"Okay, guys, looks like the plan isn't working as well as I had hoped. Blue, smack then down." The skeleton looks at one of his floating counterparts, tilts his head, and attempts a massive uppercut with the borrowed morningstar. Unfortunately, the skeleton is used to having more than a single skull to target. He reaches out with his claw to smack the floating head, which simply bobs to the side, and gives a silent imitation of laughing. Blue's featureless face somehow gives the impression of frustration.

"The scary cave voice, we can deal with in a moment. Right now, we should deal with those skulls" Aedger says as a disappointed look crosses his face. And Louis, how could you resist? I had such big plans for you. Granted, those plans may have involved sending you over the edge of the cavern there, just so I could have some floating skulls on my side, but hey, we had good times, too, right? Say that gives me an idea." Seeing Vax and Blue already engaged, and with little time to relay his plan to Cavernous or Damaris. Aedger springs into action. Rushing toward the zombie he yells, "Ms. Damaris, Please stay there. I appreciate the vote of confidence of you standing near me, but this is not a time to cleave close," as he shoulders into the zombie... which remains surprisingly solid, for such a small, shambly creature. "Louis, when did you start putting on the pounds like that? I should have known, with how quickly you dropped to the ground. Oh well." Aedger looks at the two undead near him that are most certainly not under his control, and then past them at Blue, and simply shrugs, 

[sblock=ooc]
! Blue takes full attack, morningstar and claw to the one to his north

! Aedger makes charging bull rush attempt on Louis. Running into battle isn't usually his thing, but maybe he'll get lucky. EDIT: Nope.

! No bonus for either of these, because of high init. so it goes.
    -not that it matters
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2012)

After seeing Aedger go ahead, Damaris will stay at 30 ft from the undead (entrance of the room?), keeping the performance going and shooting whatever she has close.


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 10, 2012)

Vax shouts at the skull that has floated before him "Ah so you come to do battle do you? Well I shall be happy to bring you down!" as he brings 'Crusher' around for what he hopes will be a devastating blow against the evil before him.

Destroying the skull in a single blow causes Vax to laugh at the feeble attempt that the skull had made to approach him. "Haha, Now to finish what we started before!" he calls out as he steps forward for another powerful swing against the zombiefied kobold that just resisted Aedger's attack.

[sblock=actions]
*Vax is going to Power Attack the skull that is floating before him for his A.O.O. He successfully destroys that Skull.

*For his second round turn he is going to move North so that he can strike at the living zombie kobold. He will Power Attack of course.

! Note: First set of die rolls is for the Attack of opportunity vs the skull. Second set is for attacking the kobold.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2012)

[sblock=Crunch]
No time for a big post yet. Please allow Mister D and Hode to finish the round then I will post an update and then we will start Round 3.

*INIT ORDER*
Blue (dmg taken 1)
Aedger (dmg taken 6)
Vax (dmg taken 3)
Damairs
Undead
Mister D
Hode

*Round 1:*
Blue - moved, grabbed new weapon; missed AoO got bonked for 1 HP dmg 
Aedger - moved back and told the group what was going on.
Vax - moved and tried to inimidate
Damaris - moved close to Aedger and readied bow
Undead attacked - Vax destroyed his before it could attack - Blue got hit and kobold dropped his rouse.
Mister D - Moved to get into combat/ready action vs attack (can use attack/dmg rolls from previous post if he attacks one of the skulls next round)
Hode - moves and cast shillelagh

*Round 2:*
Blue - full attack: claw misses (used previous roll)- rolling morning star attack = miss
Aedger - tries to bull rush (provokes AoO - hit dmg = 6)
Vax - 5'step attack zombie; missed
Damaris - moves and starts inspire courage
Undead - all attacks miss
Mister D 
Hode[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 11, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode charges!  Like a raging bull!  Beware, undead-type thing ... uh, not the blue one, though.  The blue one is peachy keen."
[sblock=Actions]MD: 5 ft step north, attack skull.

CH: Double move to square south of Blue.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: None

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2012)

Blue finds the floating likeness of himself (although a bit drab) to nimble to get a bead on with the ponderous and slow morning star.

Aedger and Vax come up on the traitor Gary seeking to end his treachery once and for all. VAx pulls up his swing at the last second not to get Aedger caught in the follow through and Aedger trying not to get hit by Crusher nearly impales himself on the zombie's spear.

He pulls away from his attempt to push the kobold zombie over the ledge and puts a hand over his bloody wound. And as the tunnel vision caused by the adrenaline of combat fades away, he notices the glowing circle of power across the ravine, as well as the statue of green stone that glows not unlike the walls.

Meanwhile Damaris starts to sing and the melody heartens her companions to new valor. Mister Dickens takes and almost destroys on of the skulls. Cracking it across the jaw and nose to the point the bottom row of teeth fall away. (i.e. dmg 3 (+1 inspire courage) out of 4 hp)

And lastly Cavernous Hode comes running up a glowing club in hand as he readies to help his new comrades-in-arms deal with the bodiless undead.

OOC: Top of Round 3


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 13, 2012)

With the threat of undead still quite present. Vax lets out a hearty laugh as he brings 'Crusher' around for another swing. He appears to be enjoying himself greatly. "Haha, Aedger these guys are quite fun to play with. You should stay away from the pointy spear though!"

[sblock=actions]
Vax is going to Power Attack the kobold zombie. If the zombie is killed by any actions that Aedger takers (since he is going before me) then Vax will instead Power Attack the floating skull that is also in reach (taking a 5 ft step in necessary).
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardic Performance: +1 vs fear/charm, +1 Attk/Dmg
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 15, 2012)

Vax is worried by the extended silence from his comrades. "You must crush the undead, they do not crumble to dust when looked at sternly."


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 15, 2012)

"Oooww!" Aedger cries as he ducks behind Vax. He closes his eyes, and focuses his mind inward. Blue continues his attack. 

[sblock=ooc]
I'm moving apartments this week, so I may not post regularly. Feel free to npc me for combat. I'll try to at least read the thread once per day, and chirp in quickly if I can. 

Actions:
! Aedger 5 ft step to South of Vax, then uses death's kiss

! Blue full attacks

! Thanks  [MENTION=6696592]Chronikoce[/MENTION]. Changed actions to not channel this round. 
[/sblock]

[SBLOCK='MiniStats']
[sblock=Aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Cleric (Undead Lord) 1
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*HP: 02* *Perception:* +9
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +2 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +5
*Resist 5:* Cold, Acid, Electric
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Light Crossbow

*Special Powers*
Channel Negative Energy *1d6*, 6/day, Will DC 14 Used: *1*
Death's Kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day Used: *1*
Command Undead

[Sblock='Spells Prepared:']*Orisons:*
   Light
   Guidance
   Mending
*Level 1:* (DC 14)
   Cause Fear (domain)
   Bless
   Cure Light Wounds
*Spell Like Abilities*
   Daylight (1/day)
[/Sblock]

*Attacks:*
*Crossbow, Light:* +2 Attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *Bolts: 29*
*Morningstar:* +0 Attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']Skills
Acrobatics 01
Appraise 01
Bluff 03
Climb -01
Craft 01
Diplomacy 10
Disguise 03
Escape Artist 01
Fly 01
Heal 03
Intimidate 03
Knowledge (Religion) 05
Perception 09
Perform 03
Ride 01
Sense Motive 07
Stealth 01
Survival 03
Swim -01
*Carrying:*
Holstered:
Crossbow, Light & Bolts
Morningstar
[Sblock='Pockets']Earplugs (4x)
Chalk (3x)
Ink (1 oz. vial)
Inkpen (2x)
Paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/Sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Blue]Blue, Skeletal Companion (Medium Undead)
*Init:*  +2 *AC:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*HP: 11* *Perception:* +0
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Speed: * 30ft.
*Fort:* +0 *Ref:* +2 *Will:* +2
*Immune:* Cold Undead Traits
*DR:* 5/bludgeoning
*Senses:* Darkvision 60ft

*Current Effects:* None

*In Hand: *Javelin (L), Scimitar (R)

*Attacks:*
*Scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or Dagger +2 (1d4+2), Range 10'
or Javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), Range 30' Remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*Carrying:*
Holstered:Scimitar​Dagger​Javelins​BackpackRope, Hemp (50ft)(x2)​Plank, Collapsable​Wandermeal (4 servings)​Chalk (6x)​[/Sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/sblock]

[/SBLOCK][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 15, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
I hate to be a stickler here but Death's kiss and Channel energy are both (Su) abilities which require standard actions to activate. 

On that note. Did you just heal all the undead within 30ft of us with your negative energy channel??? lol.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2012)

Damaris keeps her song and encouragement going while the others fight on. She brings an arrow up to her check reading it for an attack should an open target present itself.

The skulls and zombie fight with little regard for tactics or stratagem, they simple poke or try and headbutt the nearest foe. But as before their lack of skill proves their undoing as none of their attacks are effective.

OOC: Hode and Mister Dickens are up.


----------



## Systole (Aug 17, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode thinks the singing is not bad!  Might he request a tuba accompaniment next time?  Cavernous Hode likes tubas.  Noble instruments, most definitely."
[sblock=Actions]MD: Attack skull. If kill skull, 5' step toward the zombie to set up a flank.

CH: 5 ft step northeast, attack skull.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2012)

"Oh? Having trouble with the least of my minions are we?" the voice goads as it echoes off the walls. "My, my. What will you do when you meet my greatest achievement? AHAHAHAHAHAH!"

As the party battles on and the echoing laugh dies away, the voice comes back a little more solemn. "Since I feel sorry that you were asked into coming here, I'll give you a little help."

...

...

"Look out behind you." a whispering voice warns with mirth in it's tone.

_"Look out behind you."
"...out behind you."
"...behind you."
"...you."
"...you."
"...you."_

OOC: Damaris Perception check please.

OOC: Top of the Round.

[sblock=Combat]

*INIT ORDER*
Blue (dmg taken 1)
Aedger (dmg taken 6)
Vax (dmg taken 3)
Damairs
Undead
Mister D
Hode
 [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2012)

-Uh?- Damaris misses whatever is coming. 

[Sblock=OOC] Oh my [/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 4/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 19, 2012)

"That does not sound good. Scary cave voice is not getting any less scary. We should be done with these things." Aedger says as a deep red fluid leaks from the pores in his hands, which he then rubs over his wounds, as he jogs back towards Damaris The red ooze quickly forms a scab, which then fall off. All this happens while Blue delivers an uppercut with the morningstar, lodging the floating head on the spiked ball. In a effort to clear the morningstar, Blue reaches out and grabs the other floating skull, and claps it against the first. Both skulls break, and tumble into the chasm below, leaving Blue's skull thankfully unscathed, and no worse for wear.

[sblock=ooc]
actions:
! Blue full attacks skull in front, then if morning star drops it, to the side.

! Aedger channels neg energy to heal, excluding all undead except blue, including himself. Aedger casts CLW, and moves to West of damaris
[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]aedger beinn, aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *light crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *1*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *2*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 29*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *javelin (l), scimitar (r)

*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 19, 2012)

"Well if were being watched then we better put on a good show!" Vax calls out as he brings his hammer around for another attempt at the kobold zombie that has been evading him quite masterfully. 

[sblock=ooc]
Power Attack kobold zombie again. 
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2012)

Damaris watches as the blue skeleton makes short work of his floating grey counterparts. With both the floating skulls down it frees up Cavernous Hode and his ally Mister Dickens to help Vax against the zombie, so she takes a glance behind her to see what the voice was talking about, but sees nothing.

Vax blocks a thrust by the zombie's spear and relishes the fight it has put up against the warrior so far.

[sblock=OOC] Damaris is up for this round. I am going to roll Gary's attack so Hode and Mister D can go as well.

Only target up/visible at the moment is "Gary".

Couple things vmaaxt - 

1) When you full attack with Blue his claw dmg is off-hand so would only be +1 ( but the three he rolled +1 was enough to kill a skull).
2) The healing combo (while awesome) will not work at 1st lvl. Your Death's Kiss only last one round and so ends at the start of your turn. When you are level 2 it will be around an additional round so you could channel to heal and have it effect you.
3) Since your character would have known he couldn't heal himself this round I will allow you to take another action instead.[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







HolyMan said:


> Couple things vmaaxt -
> 
> 1) When you full attack with Blue his claw dmg is off-hand so would only be +1 ( but the three he rolled +1 was enough to kill a skull).
> 2) The healing combo (while awesome) will not work at 1st lvl. Your Death's Kiss only last one round and so ends at the start of your turn. When you are level 2 it will be around an additional round so you could channel to heal and have it effect you.
> 3) Since your character would have known he couldn't heal himself this round I will allow you to take another action instead.




Thanks.
1) I usually play casters and other characters who don't get more than one attack per round, so thanks for the advice.

2) Curses.

3) I'll use that CLW that I prepared instead. Blue won't get the HP back, but he's okay so far. Original post revised for fluff

Also, Apartment moved! Yay! Should be back on regular posting schedule! More Yay![/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 20, 2012)

The dwarf steps forward, continuing to narrate his actions. He briefly apologizes to the zombie as he swings his shillelagh at it.[sblock=Actions]CH: Move northeast of Gary, attack.

MD:Move south of Gary (the long way, avoiding AoOs), attack.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2012)

Damaris moves behind Mr.Dickens and besides Aedger feeling clearly in the open._ "Galandra, you hawk, I'd kill to have your eyes right now"_ she whispers a little nervous looking back not seeing anything. 

Damaris will cast Detect Magic. She keeps the performance going for her companions.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Cavernous Hode and Mister Dickens move to surround the turncoat Gary and then lash out at the traitor. Mister D manages to take a chunk out of the things rotting shin but the zombie doesn't react (at all).

Hode brings his glowing club across Gary's chest and everyone can hear the cracking of ribs as it's chest collapses inward. If Gary needed to breath he would be having trouble for sure.

Damaris's spell detects nothing but as she stares behind the group she sees an elongated humanoid shadow coming from inside the room where the group fought the zombies. (Something_ is_ coming.)

[sblock=Combat]


*INIT ORDER*
Blue (dmg taken 1)
Aedger 
Vax (dmg taken 3)
Damaris
Gary AC:15, HP:07/12
Mister D
Hode
[/sblock]

OOC: Top of the Round


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2012)

_"♪ Guy~s... ♫"_ her voice through the performance demands their attention. _"♫ Something wicked this way comes ♪"_ She takes an arrow to her cheek, guarding the back.

[sblock] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then we all run around like headless chickens.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Very cool pic but I should have said the shadow is on the floor made by something _in_ the room coming your way.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, yes, I understood that.  The pic is what I think is coming our way. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 23, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1*

Blue, make sure that Gary and that thing don't get over the bridge, okay?


Blue wheels around, draws his scimitar, extends his arm, and runs toward the undead kobold.

"Come on, everyone, Let's get across that bridge!" Aedger sets off towards the bridge, practically dragging Damaris with him

Damaris, Once we're over there,can you detect the type of magic on that circle? And the statue if you get a chance? Curse myself, I didn't see fit to ask my gods to let me do that today! Don't touch either one, just look. 

Hode, can you tell us anything about that pile of stones over there?" He points at the large pile of precious looking stones. Maybe they have something to do with the undead.

Vax, once we're across, I want you to turn the bridge into a lovely pile of splinters, and send it to the bottom of that pit, okay? Let's put an obstacle between us and this wicked thing." 

Aedger pulls out his crossbow and turns around to watch the oncomoing shadow, aiming at where he expects the creature to arrive from.

[sblock=ooc]
! Blue charges Gary with Scimitar, Morningstar is still drawn in other hand, but not used.

! Aedger will move to South of center of jewel pile (2 west of spikes)

! Aedger redies crossbow attack against the shadow creature, to attack if it is undead, or appears hostile.

- I rolled the crossbow attack in case it is needed.

- I also rolled a Know(religion) to identify whatever comes around.[/sblock]



[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *light crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *1*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *2*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 29*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *javelin (l), scimitar (r)

*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 24, 2012)

Vax seems torn for a second but decides to give one more good swing at Gary "I can't just leave without giving you a goodbye present now can I?!"

[sblock=ooc]
Vax is going to Power Attack Gary one more time and then he will move across the bridge and and position himself so that he can begin destroying its supports once everyone else is across (on his next turn).
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardic Music
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

Vax's earthbreaker nearly takes the poor small, weak, little zombie's head off. (bout time ) And he then moves across the bridge after the body falls.

OOC: Still in "combat mode" so Damaris and Hode are up.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 25, 2012)

Damaris moves following Aedger through the bridge and will *stop performing* to save her last uses. She will see if the circle and the statue have any magical properties. 





[sblock=Ministats]



Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 1/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (20), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 27, 2012)

Cavernous Hode and Mister Dickens scurry across the bridge.  "Uh, not that Cavernous Hode does not appreciate a chance to be once more underground but ... isn't that the exit?"[sblock=Actions]Moving north of bridge, Perception check on the stones.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

The group hurries across the bridge and Vax readies to smash it, bt halts for a moment at Cavernous Hode's words. 

Just then a skeleton comes around the corner from the room where the group fought the zombies. It carries a rusted scimitar and suddenly lurches as a crossbow bolt gets caught up in it's rib cage. Aedger's shot hits but fails to do much damage versus the creature.

As it continues to move forward to more of the undead come moving from the room towards the group.

[sblock=Combat]
*INIT ORDER*
Aedger - (already gone) taken ready action
Skeletons - double move
Blue (dmg taken 1)
Vax (dmg taken 3)
Damaris
Mister D
Hode[/sblock]

OOC: Rest of group is up.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2012)

"Vax, Hode, time to shine boys!" she will change places with Hode, allowing him to get closer with the stick he got earlier. "The perfect job for Crusher, isn't? But first... ♫_lets see if they can make it here! ♪_" 

She waits until the skeletons are 5ft away from Vax and Blue and then she will cast Grease on the bridge.

The Moon and the Nightspirit - Éjköszönt? - YouTube

_"♪ Hit them hard!
Make them fly! ♫ "_


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 29, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn*

"Vax, destroy it! Blue, get over there and stall them! Go!" Aedger yells as he readies another crossbow bolt.

Blue runs towards his oncoming likenesses, with the morningstar raised behind him, delivering a blow when the two skeletons connect. 

"Hode, It's okay. I have a plan. The plan is to stay alive long enough to figure out how to get back. First we figure out how to deal with these skellies, then we stop this cave from yelling at us, and then we get back to civiliza-." He pauses as a thought crosses his mind. A smile crosses his face. A deep laugh crosses his lips. "Ha. Haha. Hahaha. Muhahaha. Muahahahahaha." He thrusts his holy symbol in the air, and a beam of darkness moves from his hand to one of the skeletons. The grin on his lips is huge. A shadow of doubt flickers across his face for a moment, but returns just as big as ever.

[sblock=ooc]
! Blue charges the northernmost skeleton. 

! Aedger tries a command undead. Hopefully skellies are more succeptable. He'll try for number 2 (the middle one).
[/sblock]
[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *light crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 29*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *javelin (l), scimitar (r)

*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpackrope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chronikoce (Aug 30, 2012)

Vax pauses a moment to contemplate the ramifications of smashing the bridge. Coming to a decision he calls out "I hope you can get us back cause this baby is going down!" as he brings 'Crusher' around to try and smash the bridge.

[sblock=ooc]
Vax is going to power attack and try to do as much damage to the bridge as possible. Either to break the bridge or damage it in such a way as to hinder the skeletons even more. 

NOTE: The Sunder CMB should only have been +4 because of Power Attack.

Also, I seem to be able to destroy inanimate objects better than zombies lol.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Blue will be on the bridge. Which i would really, really recommend not to be there because Grease+Bridge collapsing is not a good combo for anyone over there. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

Blue rushes forward and crushes the head in of the lead skeleton with his morning star.

Just then a loud crash echoes throughout the cave as Vax destroys the bridge. 

[sblock=Ruling]I believe trying to break the bridge would fall under Breaking Items, as sunder is used mostly for weapons and shields.

We just treat the bridge as a simple wooden door (lying down) giving it a Break DC of 13. Using your first roll from before that is enough to break it and thus seal off the area.

Also soulnova you may change your actions for the round as Vax went before Damaris and she would know the skeletons won't be coming across the bridge.

So Damaris, Hode, and Mister D to finish the round.[/sblock]

EDIT: Also the area (Victory B) is a group of mushrooms not rocks or jewels - sorry.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2012)

[sblock=Combat] I'm under the impression she has enough range to cast the Grease spell just in front of Blue. Otherwise, she will attempt to throw rocks... what would I have to roll for that? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]It is only 20' to the square in front of Blue.

Use the Improvised Weapon Rules... not prof so  -4 to attack

A stone the size of say a baseball could be found within reach. That would be a 1d4 dmg, range 20' and 20x2 crit modifier weapon. Atfer that though the stones get smaller.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 30, 2012)

"A wise choice, maiden of many songs which sadly lack tuba accompaniment!  However, let Cavernous Hode find better specimens."[sblock=Actions]Casting Magic Stone to make 3 pebbles.  He will offer them to anyone who wants a throw.

MD will stay put.

I confess I'm a little confused by what is wall and what is unexplored territory.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Aug 30, 2012)

*Ooc*

[sblock=ooc]
I'm a bit confused about what is going on on the map as well. Also, what were the results from the detect magic on the circle? and is the group up again? Also, was my command attempt sucessful?
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 30, 2012)

Damaris will then cast the Grease spell in the area in front of Blue to try to make the skeletons fall.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2012)

The skeletons suddenly slip and fall right in front of Blue. The area under their feet covered in Damaris's magical grease.

[sblock=OOC] Addressing questions, let's see...

- Spellcraft check was to low to gain details about the magical circle (thought I posted that somewhere but can't find it). Also only looked at the circle for one round so she (as everyone) knows it's magical - the glow is a clue, lol. What it does will have to come later.

- Command has not gone off as we are in the same round that Aedger took his ready action. It is now top of the 2nd round (but I need to roll to see if the skeletons are still standing yet *EDIT:* finished both are prone).

- Fixed the map by adding in grey for the fog of war as the black looked liked walls. Sorry I guess when you know what it looks like without you miss that sort of thing.

- Game on top of Round 2 (third combat)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*INIT ORDER*
Aedger
Skeletons
Blue (dmg taken 1)
Vax (dmg taken 3)
Damaris
Mister D
Hode

Round 1 Actions:
Aedger - takes ready action
Skeletons - double move
Blue - charge
Vax - destroys bridge
Damaris - casts grease
Mister D - delay
Hode - cast magic stone (note: clubs have a range also  )[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 31, 2012)

Damaris will take one of the stones and throw it to the closest skeleton left. 


[sblock] I'm supposed to make a normal range attack with a magic stone, right? [/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Sep 1, 2012)

As the dark beam pierces the skull of the prone skeleton, Aedger commands it: "You will obey me. Your former master is now your enemy. Fight those who aided you before." He offers his crossbow to Vax, as he checks the forward hallway for oncoming enemies, "Any chance you could use this better than I could?

Blue waits until the beam has penetrated his new skeletal ally, and then tries to press his attack against the remaining foe, but slips and falls. He maintains his position on the ground, waiting for the opposing skeleton to advance.

[sblock=ooc]Actions: Aedger makes that command attempt this round (I got confused about round count. sorry) Move to West of Vax. perception down the hallway with the fog of war.

if channel successful, Blue falls into the grease, readies an attack on the remaining skellie (while prone).

If fails, full attack on the one right in front of him.[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *light crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 29*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *javelin (l), scimitar (r)

*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chronikoce (Sep 1, 2012)

Vax accepts the crossbow from Aedger "Well seeing as it will be hard to retrieve my Javelins from across this newly formed hole I don't mind using one if these"

Making a quick check of the weapon to make sure it is loaded Vax brings it up to his shoulder and quickly fires off a bolt at the nearest of foes "Take that you perpetual annoyance!"

[sblock=ooc]
Vax takes the crossbow from Aedger then fires it at the nearest baddy
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 4, 2012)

"The wind up ... and the pitch!"[sblock=Actions]Okay, I _think_ I'm up...

MD will hold again.  CH will throw a stone at the closest skeleton.  Looks like +1 range increment to me.  He'll move to the side a bit if it gives him a better angle.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Vax takes the crossbow as Aedger moves by and the bolt goes off prematurely, do to the "fumbled" pass. 

Meanwhile Hode and Damaris find it harder to hit the skeletons now that they are prone.

The skeleton in front of Blue makes no move as it seems under control but doesn't understand the concept of master, enemies, and allies. (see sblock)

And the other tries to stand but falls back into the grease before Hode can get a bead on him with his last stone.

[sblock=OOC]
Funny thing is you shouldn't follow a _grease_ spell with ranged attacks. Prone monsters get a +4 to their AC. Which is now 20 btw.

I allowed for some things to slip through as all attacks missed, but giving someone a loaded crossbow is dangerous while your trying to control undead and move to a better vantage point. To many actions I believe, but nothing came of it so I let it all go. 

It will take two move actions for Vax to both retrieve a bolt (from Aedger) and load the crossbow. If he had the case of bolt s on him it would be easier for him to retrieve them.

Tunnel turns a corner and rubble does not block passage.

Bard song *not* in effect - but the extra +1 didn't make a difference.

And as for the commands Aedger gave the skeleton (which he controls now) you need to be a little more umm... controlling. Skeletons have a listed INT of "-" so I feel you need to give more commands exactly what to do, not what it should do. 

Attack your former allies. = NO
Attack that human (the evil necromancer) standing there. = YES

Top of the Round.[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Sep 4, 2012)

"Skeleton, you will answer to the name Leopold. Now then Blue, Leopold, drop your scimitars, and go crawl out to that other skeleton, and destroy it. Mr. Hode, Blue and Leopold will handle that last skeleton. Right now can you tell me anything about that circle? I get the distinct feeling that they won't stop coming until we nullilfy it. Mr. Vax, maybe you should assume a position in which you will be more able to nullify?"

[sblock=ooc]
. Thanks. I'll be more explicit about my commands henceforth

! Leopold 5ft crawls towards remaining skellie and will full attack with 2 claws. Leopold will remain prone

! Blue will crawl around to Leopold's west side and morningstar attack. Blue will remain prone.

? I don't know if they need reflex saves to crawl in the grease, but I'll roll them anyway.

? Could I see on the map where the grease is? It's hard for me to imagine for some reason.

edit: facepalm
[/sblock]


[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Holy Symbol

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Morningstar (l), nothing (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 6, 2012)

[sblock] SORRY! I had a very bad week.  I'll try to keep this moving[/sblock]

Seeing the rocks are not of use at the moment, Damaris will move to give a quick look to the other hallway to check if there's anything coming from that side.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 8, 2012)

OOC: Vax and Hode to finish the PC's turn.


----------



## Systole (Sep 8, 2012)

"Well,from a cursory examination of the circle, Cavernous Hode notes that, firstly, it is round...."


----------



## Chronikoce (Sep 9, 2012)

Vax drops the now unloaded crossbow and picks 'Crusher' back up. He then moves into range of the glowing circle in case something needs to be smashed. "Never did like those finicky bolt slingers, don't know how anybody hits with those blasted contraptions."

[sblock=ooc]

Hey guys! Sorry for the delay in posting. I had an insanely busy week between classes, homework, job, and getting hired for a second part time job. I should be ok now and I'll try not to let it slip my mind again. 

ACTIONS: Anyway, Vax is going to drop the crossbow, pick up his hammer and move into smashing range of the glowing circle.
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

OOC: Hmmm... one of the post that didn't go through but should have,

As the skeletons battle on the group searches the area around the magical circle.

[sblock=OOC] Assuming your using detect magic so studying the circle will take three rounds. 

*RD 1*- the circle is round and magical (very strong necromancy and faint abjuration)

If you all wish we need not go round by round I will tell you what you discovery and play out the skeleton fight.[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Sep 11, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]


HolyMan said:


> If you all wish we need not go round by round I will tell you what you discovery and play out the skeleton fight.




I would be okay with that. I was just going to have Leopold and Blue continue their attack, with Aedger guiding them through their best actions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sounds fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Sep 13, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Sounds awesome
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2012)

The skeletons battle on while the group searches the odd magical circle. Neither Blue nor Leopold seem to be able to do any serious damage to their opponent (who now stands above his two adversaries) fighting from their prone positions.

Meanwhile Hode gets some insight into what the circle does.

[sblock=Nat 20 Spellcarft check]
The circle is like an amplifier for whomever it is attuned to and whatever spell it is attuned to. It allows the caster to cast a spell above their normal caster level, effecting things like range, duration, and any other effects based on the caster level.

The circle is  only usable by the person who created it. And may only be used to amplify one spell. In this case you know it was a high level necromancy spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 14, 2012)

"...and that it was ostensibly crafted by a naughty sorcerer or sorceress in order to do presumably naughty things.  Sadly, while its use is dedicated to spellcasting of the creepy and bony sort, Cavernous Hode's appraisal suggests that the cosmic power is of a non-transferable nature, much to the chagrin of this adventuring group's creepy and bony spellcaster, Caevrnous Hode supposes.  As such, Cavernous Hode thinks that it might be advisable to bend, fold, spindle, or otherwise mutilate the aforementioned magic circle."

[sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 15, 2012)

"I must agree with you, my friend. It wouldn't be wise to leave this terrible circle behind untouched." 


She cratches the edge with the tip of her sword. "Maybe we can smash the inscription? Vax? Do you think you can do it?"


----------



## vmaaxt (Sep 17, 2012)

"Yes, a shame Mr. Hode, but at this point, I'm willing to accept this loss to be rid of this cave. So, Mr. Vax, would you do the honors, please?" He turns around to Blue and Leopold, "Would you two stop messing around, stand up, finish it, and get over here? I am growing increasingly impatient."

[sblock=ooc]When Blue and Leo are finished, Blue will pull his collapsable plank out of his bag, and the will cross the chasm.
[/sblock]


[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Holy Symbol

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Morningstar (l), nothing (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chronikoce (Sep 17, 2012)

"I would be more than happy to help in this matter!" Vax calls out as he begins passing his hammer back and forth between his hands, clearly excited about the smashing he is about to do.

[sblock=ooc]
Vax is gonna take his time, Aim and smash the circle. If it takes more than one blow he will be happy to oblige. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

OOC: Assuming your taking 20 to destroy the circle then. Finishing skeleton fight.

As the gleeful Vax destroys the magic circle, Blue stands and follows his masters orders. The morningstar slams hard into the skeleton reducing it to a pile of bones in only one swing.

[sblock=Rolls]
Rolled a bunch of 20's

1) AoO for getting up from prone = miss
2) Blue attack = hit (could be over right there let me roll damage)
3) Leopold attack = miss
4) skeleton attack = hit
5) Blue attack = miss
6) Leopold attack = miss
7) skeleton attack = hit (possible crit)
8) crit = unconfirmed (normal hit)
9) Blue attack = miss
10) Leopold attack = hit (but needs a crit to do any damage)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 20, 2012)

OOC: Lucky he rolled a 2 LoL - Ok group is all together and on the other side of the ravine. Question do you leave the plank there as you continue to explore?


----------



## Systole (Sep 20, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode recommends proceeding in a careful fashion ... although he suspects that the magical visitation of a cackling mad wizard may be a subtle clue that the advantage of surprise has been lost."

[sblock=OOC]Let get this moving again.  Sending Mr. D to scout.  CH will follow about 20'-30' behind.[/sblock][sblock= Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Sep 21, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Undead Lord*

"I suggest we continue in the manner in which we were before, and keep looking for this cave's unnatural source of evil. And kill it."

He collects the plank from the chasm, folds it up again, and carefully places it in Blue's backpack. Looking around, he spurs the rest of the group forward, as he pulls out his map, and scribbles some notes on it.

"Mr. Vax, I don't particularly feel like drawing that statue. Would you mind terribly if I asked you to get rid of it for me?"

[sblock=ooc]I suggest returning to the previously established marching order. Leo can stand next to Blue, or if anybody has any other suggestions on where to put him...[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Morningstar (l), Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 21, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] I'm fine with Leo in front. In fact I wouldn't want him near if by any chances the guy manages to regain control over him [/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Sep 23, 2012)

"I'd be only too happy to meet your request!" Vax calls out as he brings 'Crusher' to bear against the statue that Aedger does not wish to draw. "I also agree that we should find that mad man who keeps cackling at us and smash him."

[sblock=ooc]
I'm good with previous marching order. Once the statue is thoroughly smashed Vax will fall in to continue our exploration.

As a side note, I know I've been pretty bad with posting as of late. Unfortunately due to school (and a broken laptop cable) it keeps slipping my mind. If I fail to post for a day or two please feel free to continue without my input. I don't want to hold everyone up because my schedule gets crazy. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

As Vax smashes the statue a resounding...

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" echoes throughout the cave.

"What have you done? You will pay with your lives! And then you will serve me!"

As the statue falls to the floor the greenish glow around the walls fades just a bit before finally wink out from the walls on this side of the ravine.

The group ignores the disembodied voice and starts for the new corridor, Mr. Dickens in the lead. With the rumble Vax is unable to keep up with the dire rat and he pulls ahead. From his vantage twenty or so feet away Hode notices when the Mr. Dickens stops dead in his tracks.

"I think it's time to sic the dogs on you! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!"

OOC: Mr. Dickens needs to roll a Stealth and beat the Perception check below.EDIT: Darn Dice Roller A 1 then a 2 Come on!. Everyone should roll INIT and go before the zombie wolves


----------



## vmaaxt (Sep 25, 2012)

"Sounds like we hurt it, friends. I thought that statue was trouble. I apologize for not mentioning it earlier, but I thought you might stop my plan. Mostly because something like this might happen."

Aedger pulls his holy symbol close, and mutters a short prayer under his breath, as a bubble of grey light bursts forth from his body, though his allies, and he emits a dingy glow.

"Blue, Leo, go run interference against those zombies. Scimitars and Claws."

Blue drops the borrowed morningstar, and with Leo, rushes off to interfere with the zombies. Both the skeletons place themselves between the zombies and the living creatures.

[sblock=ooc]Aedger is casting bless, his skellies are going to engage the zombies. Knowledge for anything that he might know about zombie wolves in particular.

Aedger will move to W of vax
Leo will charge the Northern wolf, and will end up NW of that wolf.
Blue will double move to end up SW of Leo, 2W of northern wolf.

Also, to keep the skellies in order, I'll hold Leo until init 8.

Also, Leo is at 4 hp, right?[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: * Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chronikoce (Sep 26, 2012)

With the two skeletons blocking his way, Vax is stymied. He cannot reach the zombie wolves past the skeletons in the narrow corridor. "Bah! I hate these narrow passages. Not enough room to maneuver..."
[sblock=ooc]
Since Aedger's Skeletons are blocking the way, Vax will move forward to a position behind the friendly skeletons and wait for an opportunity to step up and begin smashing the wolves. 
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 26, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode taunts the unseen ventriloquist.  He asserts that he shall send the man off with his bodice thoroughly ripped!"  To Damaris he adds an aside: "Cavernous Hode thinks that was a mighty boast, perhaps even worthy of a verse or two in the upcoming song concerning our heroic deeds."
[sblock=Actions]Mr D step 5 ft south, ready attack.

CH move to the square Mr D was in, ready attack.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2012)

The dim grey light of Aedger's spell settles about everyone as Vax and the skeletons rush the zombie wolves. Although the ghostly light appears like it should hinder it actual boost the morale of the group.

The tight tunnel and rubble about the floor makes footing treacherous and the man and skeletons tread carefully to reach their adversaries.

Cavernous Hode and Mr. Dickens take a more cautious approach to the trouble they have encountered and guard the rear of the front line warriors.

Damaris moves from around the corner drawing her bow but stays near Aedger just in case.

The wolves waste little time biting savagely at Vax and Blue. The worry at the bones of the skeleton to little effect and Vax brings his warhammer handle up to wedge it between the jaws of a wolf before reading his counterattack.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay I hate the weekend. If you notice the map below this game is close to finishing, just a couple more areas.

Some comments -

Vax's INIT beat the skeletons so he got to move before them - But due to distance and the difficult terrain he could only get in striking range. Same for Blue and Leo (Leo does have 4 hp) the terrian and people being in the way stopped a charge attempt or getting to move and attack in the same round. *NOTE*: Leo is at a wall and any attack against the zombie will be at AC 19 due to cover - but he has cover too.

Moving on to Round 2[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

*Round 1:*
Aedger - move, casts Bless
Mr.D - 5' step ready action
Vax - double move
Blue - double move
Leo - double move
zombies - attack <miss> [AC:15 HP:16/16)
zombies - attack <miss> [AC:15 HP:16/16)
Hode - move, ready action
Damrias - move, draw weapon

*Round 2:*
Aedger -
Mr.D -
Vax -
Blue -
Leo - 
zombies -  [AC:15 HP:16/16)
zombies - [AC:15 HP:16/16)
Hode -
Damrias - [/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Oct 2, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Undead Lord*

Aedger bobs his head to get a good view of his allies' fight as he calls out his commands: "New Plan: drop the scimitars. Claws. Go. Good, Blue. Yeah! there you go! Nice, Leo." He flails his arms, as if showing the skeletons how.

[sblock=ooc]
Blue and leo drop scimitars. 
Both double attack with claws.
in the (unlikely) event vax steps away, aedger will have leo will step into his spot to get rid of that cover.
Both attack closest zombie wolf
Aedger moves to NW of hode.[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: * Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2012)

"Uh ... hrm.  Cavernous Hode is ... well, there is not much Cavernous Hode can do.  He apologizes."
[sblock=Actions]Both CH and Mr D will step into the rubble and ready attack on anything that gets through.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2012)

Vax raises his earthbreaker high and brings it down hard, cracking the stone floor as he misses the fast zombie wolf before him.

Leopold brings his sharpened claws to bear and not even the wall can stay the skeletons wrath. As he tears chunks out of the zombie wolf closest to himself, while blue struggles to do any lasting damage.

The wolves being dead know no fear and continue to maul at the warriors. <rolling>
 
[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

*Round 1:*
Aedger - move, casts Bless
Mr.D - 5' step ready action
Vax - double move
Blue - double move
Leo - double move
zombies - attack <miss> [AC:15 HP:16/16)
zombies - attack <miss> [AC:15 HP:16/16)
Hode - move, ready action
Damrias - move, draw weapon

*Round 2:*
Aedger - moves (NW of Hode)
Mr.D - move, ready action
Vax - attacks (forgot +1 for Bless - but still a miss)
Blue - attack, miss
Leo - attack, hitx2 (dmg:8)
zombies - attack, hit (Vax dmg:7)  [AC:15 HP: 8/16) 
zombies -attack, hit (Blue dmg:8) [AC:15 HP:16/16)
Hode - move, ready action
Damrias -* is up* [/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Oct 6, 2012)

"Haha, you think I will be bitten that easily? No I shall crush your puny head you rotten dog!" Vax calls out as he brings 'Crusher' swiftly down towards his foe. "Never fear my friends, I shall dispatch these in short order!"

[sblock=actions]
Vax is going to Power Attack the Baddy directly in front of him.
(Yay a hit!)
[/sblock]
[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 12/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 10/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless: +1 Attk, +1 Save vs Fear
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2012)

OOC: Nice smash. Do you want to take a 5' step to open up some space?


----------



## Chronikoce (Oct 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, that sounds like a capital idea. Thanks!
Also, Edit to include stats with damage I have taken updated.[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 5/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 3/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2012)

OOC: Moving on to Round 3
 
[sblock=Combat]
*POSTED IN INIT ORDER*

*Round 1:*
Aedger - move, casts Bless
Mr.D - 5' step ready action
Vax - double move
Blue - double move
Leo - double move
zombies - attack <miss> [AC:15 HP:16/16)
zombies - attack <miss> [AC:15 HP:16/16)
Hode - move, ready action
Damrias - move, draw weapon

*Round 2:*
Aedger - moves (NW of Hode)
Mr.D - move, ready action
Vax - attacks (forgot +1 for Bless - but still a miss)
Blue - attack, miss
Leo - attack, hitx2 (dmg:8)
zombies - attack, hit (Vax dmg:7)  [AC:15 HP: 8/16) 
zombies -attack, hit (Blue dmg:8) [AC:15 HP:16/16)
Hode - move, ready action
Damrias -delay

*Round 3:*
Aedger -
Mr.D - 
Vax - attack hits (mushed zombie brains all over the place)
_Map is up and area west of zombie1 is now open for those going below..._ 
____________________________this line _____________________
Blue - 
Leo - 
zombie -  [AC:15 HP: 8/16)
Hode - 
Damrias - [/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Oct 8, 2012)

Aedger sees Vax's movement. "Thank you Mr. Vax. Your tactical insight was much underestimated. Leo, into the breach."

[sblock=ooc]
Assuming Hode doesn't want to get into it, Leo will 5ft to N of Blue, and both will proceed to attack. [/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: * Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 9, 2012)

The dwarf glances hesitantly at Damaris.  "Cavernous Hode would like to assure everyone that he was quite ready to charge bravely in a moment ago.  Cavernous Hode would appreciate if his readiness were noted when the time came to sing of such things.  He shifts instead to Plan B: wielding of mighty magics!"[sblock=OOC]CH moving behind Vax, tapping with wand.  Mr D holding attack again.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2012)

[sblock]Sorry guys! Had several RL problems I couldn't sort out. [/sblock]

Damaris will come to Hode's side (north) with weapon in hand. "Duly noted!" she nods to the dwarf. "In the mean time, I believe Vax requires our assistance" 

"HEY! Meat sack!" she calls out at the zombie and shots an arrow hoping to diverge his attention from the barbarian.



[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 1/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (19), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 11, 2012)

OOC: Aedger, Mr Dickens, and Vax are up for round 4. Sorry no time to properly update headed to work. 

Note: Vax is at 3/13 HP I  thought he got healed but was mistaken. So someone should see to him.


----------



## Systole (Oct 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Can I do a minor retcon and have Cavernous Hode move and heal?

Mr D will hold attacks.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 11, 2012)

Occ: Sure as Hode can tell the man is injured.


----------



## vmaaxt (Oct 12, 2012)

"Oh, Mr. Vax, your various grievous wounds. I'm sorry, I don't have anything to help with. I'm not a very good healer." He moves forward, and lays his hands on Blue, a pulse of shadow moving from Aedger to the skeleton as the cleric says a prayer

[sblock=ooc]
Aedger moves to cast guidance on Blue. 
Skellies will do their best to finish the dog.[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: * Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Chronikoce (Oct 13, 2012)

As some of his wounds magically seal themselves Vax smiles and calls out his thanks. "While those paltry wounds could never have stopped me I appreciate their removal all the same!"

OOC: Is that last zombie dead after Aedger's turn?

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 10/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 8/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

The two skeletons do indeed flay the dead flesh from the last zombie hound. As the thing twitches on the floor beside the smashed one, the group gets a short reprisal from the constant attacks.

OOC: Short reprisal = 2 rounds of actions only. If you move to explore an area not shown on the map please add a Perception check to your post.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2012)

"Alright Vax, let's get you patched up first. We must be careful now... let our bony friends soften them before you dispatch them." 

If they move forward, Damaris will walk against the northern wall to try to see inside the next room. She moves with the bow ready. 


[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 1/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (19), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 16, 2012)

"Well, Cavernous Hode understands not wanting to be held back by paltry wounds, but he fears that paltry wounds might tend to become infected, especially if one is wandering around a cave full of undeath.  Cavernous Hode shudders to think of what might rot off without prompt treatment."

OOC: CLW on Vax again.


----------



## Chronikoce (Oct 17, 2012)

"Ah that does feel better. Good as new! I thank both of you for your concern and you Hode my friend for the great deal of healing you have provided." As the wounds close up Vax swings his weapon around a bit to confirm that everything has been nicely healed. 

With his wounds closed up Vax looks to his companions "Shall we continue our hunt for the man, if we can call him as such, who is behind this?"

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 15/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 13/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Oct 17, 2012)

"I feel as though the term 'Man' will no longer apply to the force we find responsible for this cave, Mr. Vax, if indeed, it ever did. By the bye, before we leave, I should very much like to return to those mushrooms and harvest some. I doubt they are important, but mayhap someone wiser than I can glean information from them, about this cave's terrible curse."

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Oct 20, 2012)

"Man or not I think it is about time we ended him!" Vax calls out as he gives 'Crusher' another swing. He then proceeds to head off down the passageway looking for more foes to smoosh with the occasional glance backward to make sure his companions are not falling behind.

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 15/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 13/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

"End me? I don't think so." the man standing before you says with a cocky grin on his face. "But my greatest beast shall end all of you!"






The hulking skeleton towering over he human necromancer must have once been an ogre. Now all of it's skin is gone and it's eyes are cold dark orbs. Although the armor and weapon it carries are rusty they still look formidable.

[sblock=OOC]
Vax gets a surprise round.

Rolling INIT's now to see who goes first. 

*EDIT: *
Vax
Skeleton ogre
Zarrin

Everyone else roll INIT so when the surprise round is over we can start round 1[/sblock]
[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]
​


----------



## Systole (Oct 22, 2012)

The dwarf blanches.  "Cavernous Hode thinks this is going to be bad."

[sblock]The map is borked for me.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 22, 2012)

Damaris stands back and starts her last round of *Bardic Performance* available to help her companions.

_"I can hear it crashing down ♪
the twisted wishes of a clown!" ♫_

[sblock=OOC] Doesn't work for me either[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 0/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (19), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 24, 2012)

OOC: Added map in sblock


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2012)

[sblock] How close would I have to get to throw an alchemist fire at them? Beside Blue?[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Oct 24, 2012)

Aedger shrugs his shoulders, "It would appear I was wrong. He is mortal. We should remind him of this fact. Focus on the man; the ogre we can deal with later. Aedger, chants a few words, and cloud of smoke envelops him as he rounds the corner. He looks at the necromancer, "Mr. Zarrin. I was hoping you were not the one responsible for this vile place. At the beginning of my journey, I kept an open mind hoping that you were misunderstood, that you were not disrupting the sleep of the dead for evil purposes. But now I know I was wrong. You take bodies, and reanimate them for your own purposes. People like you make me sick. The undead should be used respectfully, for the good of society. Not as playthings. You will know the ire I have towards those who give necromancy a bad name. As Aedger speaks, the smoke shrouding him lifts, and arcs over to the evil necromancer. Blue, Leo: attack that man. Let's go."

"Mr. Vax, how would you feel about dropping that bridge, If I can get the ogre on top of it?"

[sblock=ooc]Chaining Blue to Leo's init again.
Aedger moves driectly east, to 4 north of Zarrin, casting Cause Fear. That uses up my spell compliment for the day.
Blue should have enough movement to get to NW of Zarrin
Leo should be able to get to N of Zarrin. Both Attack.

edit: Blues damage should be 3, not 2

[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

OOC: Odd everyone's going but Vax... Going to roll for his surprise round action and then we will move on to round 1. You all may change your actions based on what the enemy has done.

Eying the rubble before the necromancer Vax knows he won't be able to charge the man. So instead he pulls out his javelin and let's it fly hoping to pierce his dark heart. The javelin flies true but only catches the man in the shoulder. "You'll pay for that," he grumbles as he pulls the weapon out and let's it fall to the ground.

 Stepping back he starts to intone a spell,and Vax braces for the fire or lightning that he expects to come. Instead a disembodied glowing hand appears before the warrior. It glows an eerie greenish-blue as it's black nailed claws reach out for his throat. 

The ogre skeleton rumbles forward at some unheard command and heads straight for the others.

[sblock=Combat]
*Surprise Round*:
Vax - throws javelin; hits (dmg=5)
Zarrin - cast spectral hand
Ogre SK - moves

*Round 1: *(in INIT order)
Hode -
Aedger -
Mister D -
Vax -
Blue - 
Leo -
Damaris -
Ogre SK -
Zarrin -[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Oct 26, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Undead Lord*

[sblock=ooc]
I guess Aedger will have blue and Leo go around the wall, past Vax, to get to Zarrin.
Changed Locations:
Blue: SW Corner of rubble
Aedger: NW of vax.
Leo: SE of Hand, provokes AoO as he disengages from ogre
Aedger's actions are the same.
My skeletons don't get an attack.[/sblock]

"We should scatter. That big one will tear us up if he gets ahold of us. Don't let him get all of us at once."


[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2012)

After finishing her Bardic Performance, Damaris lips make a thin line as she sees the 'good' undead leaving the way clear to Skelly. _"Oh no, no, no"_ she tip toes following Aedger to the south and staying NW of Vaax. "Don't let him get _ANY_ of us at all"

From there, she will attempt to shoot at the necromancer.


[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 0/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (18), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Oct 27, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Hey guys I am really sorry about not being able to log on. Midterms this week as well as putting on a Physics Show to provide demos to hopefully interest middle/gradeschool students and get them into science!

First show went on tonight and went decently smoothly for a bunch of physics majors and no actors. Last one is tomorrow so I shouldn't be totally swamped trying to manage my time (at least until finals week). 

IN GAME: I am not quite sure where everyone is located after the last few moves that happened but more importantly, are those rocks preventing just charging or all forms of movement?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2012)

OCC: They are difficult terrian so no charging every sq. equals ten feet of movment. Go ahead and post an action (and make a will save for Zarrin's upcoming action) while your about.


----------



## Systole (Oct 27, 2012)

"Cavernous Hode has a plan!  He and Mister Dickens shall engage the tough-looking wizard while everyone else focuses on the frail undead abomination!"

[sblock=Actions]Double move to the square southwest of the necromancer, which is 40' since he doesn't count rubble.

Mr D will follow a similar path, south near Vax and then circling around the necromancer to the square northeast of him.  He will provoke an AoO from the necromancer, but I'm reckoning a that some wizard melee will not be life-threatening.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Oct 27, 2012)

Eyeing the spectral entity before him Vax looks slightly concerned. "I don't think I should walk through that bit of spookiness right there..." he calls out. As Hode rushes by he asks "What undead thingy? From my vantage point I only see this spooky apparition and our foe! I think I will deal with him first!"

With his mind made up Vax cracks a wicked smile and calls out to the necromancer "I am coming for you my friend... RAAAA!" as he burst into a furious rage and runs full speed towards the necromancer in an attempt to close the distance between them.

[sblock=actions]
-Vax enters a rage (I went back to previous posts and double checked, I have 4 total rounds of rage left today before this combat start).

-Having just entered a rage his glorious insight that running through the spectral entity might be a bad idea is completely forgotten. If he can his is going to move right through it in an attempt to use the shortest path to the necromancer (double move action most likely necessary)

-Will Save +Rage Bonus vs effects. Is the Bardic Music Still in effect for combat bonuses? 

-Side Note Regarding Will Save: Oh my that is gonna end badly hahaha
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 15/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 13/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 4/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2012)

Aedger directs his minions to follow him as he moves to gain a better sight of their foe. Damaris watches in horror as when Leo starts to move away the ogre skeleton reaches out quickly with it's brutal weapon catching the littler skeleton off-guard. 

The large morningstar smashes Leo up against the wall and when the ogre withdraws it there is nothing left of Leo but bits and pieces of bone.

_"Oh no, no, no"_ she whispers as she tip toes following Aedger to the south.

Cavernous Hode and Mister Dickens advance on the evil necromancer as Aedger casts the last of his spells. The dwarf and dire rat have no clue that the spell saved Mr. Dickens from a nasty knife slash as Zarrin's fingers tremble around the hilt of his blade.

Vax moves boldly forward and that is the last straw for the doom necromancer.  "You! You have ruined everything!" he yells as he takes one then another step back.

"Your meddling has cost me years of research! Time and money I can not get back." As he rants he moves closer to the ravine's edge. "But your little victory is going to be short lived, my ogre will kill you all! Kill them! The dwarf! The savage! The rat! Kill them all!" he commands before turning and leaping off over the chasm to fall out of sight.

But not out of hearing as his maniacal laughter echoes throughout the cave.* "HAHAHAHAH*AahahaHAHahhahahahhhhahahah!" The spectral hand follows it's caster down into the darkness.

The ogre turns and raises the morningstar high.  Damaris starts a short verus to bring courage to her comrades once more, but not before the blow strikes Vax hard knocking the wind from him. And probably cracking a few ribs.

[sblock=Combat]
*Surprise Round*:
Vax - throws javelin; hits (dmg=5)
Zarrin - cast spectral hand
Ogre SK - moves

*Round 1: *(in INIT order)
Hode - double move
Aedger - move, cast cause fear
Mister D - double move
Vax - (HP:00/15) double move
Blue - double move
Leo - killed in action
Damaris - bardic performance (sorry your a round ahead)
Ogre SK - attacks Vax hit (dmg=15)
Zarrin - (HP:13/22) AoO missed (forgot the -2); withdraws from combat

*Round 2:* (bardic performance in effect or this round)
Hode -
Aedger -
Mister D -
Vax -
Blue - 
Damaris -
Ogre SK -[/sblock]

OOC: Group is up.


----------



## vmaaxt (Oct 29, 2012)

"Well, that didn't go precisely as I had hoped. Hmm. The cleric takes a moment to observe the situation, and consider before springing into action. Aedger picks up a pebble, and makes it glow as he barks out some commands, "Mr. Vax, You look like you're out of the fight for now. I need you to make sure that Zarrin is as dead as we hope. Go to the other side of the bridge and Blue can lower you down, he has rope. Blue, listen to Mr. Vax's commands as if they were my own. Mr. Hode, Ms. Damaris, I'm going to try to get the ogre to chase me. If you could in turn chase it, stay out of the way, and keep away from it. Use ranged weapons. Don't get close to it, and don't let it get close to you. If it looks like it's going to come back, run, and destroy the bridge. You can always draw it out, or circle around to the other bridge. Good luck." Wondering if this is the last time he will ever see these people, He casually tosses the glowing pebble towards Vax, as he runs off, clanging the walls with a crossbow bolt, "Hey, Ogre! over here. Your Master's dead, but he wanted you to kill me. Come do it."

[sblock=ooc]
Aedger moves to SW corner of rubble pile where we fought the dogs, try to tempt the ogre.
Blue will move to middle left of bridge, and pull rope from his back pack, and look for something on other side to tie rope to.
[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2012)

"Aedger, no! This ogre is made of bones! My arrows won't do a thing to it!"  Damaris  shouts at him. "It's going to kill you"

_"Ugh!"_ Damaris growls frustrated as the cleric attracts the ogre to him and takes out her only alchemist fire. Once the ogre is clear of the rest of her friends, she will throw it at the skeleton. "EAT IT!"


[sblock=Combat]Does Point Blank Shot also affect thrown weapons? If so, I got a 16. xD Hopefully she will hit him[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 0/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (18), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 29, 2012)

"Hah!  Having gloriously dispatched his foe, Cavernous Hode heals his meat shie-- Err, erstwhile friend!"

[sblock=Actions]Wand tap on Vax.

Mr D will Acrobatics to avoid AoO and set up the flank on the north side of Mr. Ogre, then attack.  Not that it will do any good, but still.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Oct 31, 2012)

Vax lets out a loud groan as several ribs crack from the blow "Aug! That...doesn't...feel...good. You.... will.... PAY!!!!" As he finishes his sentence the unbelievably welcome bit of healing from his valiant companion mends the terribly crushed bones and puts a bit of color back into his face.

In his fury Vax is unable to abandon his dance with death and Aedger's advice falls on deaf ears.
"You will follow your Masters orders over my dead body and not a moment sooner!" Vax shouts at the Ogre "Thank you my friend!" he calls back to Hode before taking a step forward and bringing crusher to bear with all of his might. A choice he may very soon come to regret....

[sblock=actions]
In his Rage Vax will move forward and Power Attack the Skeleton rather than retreating.

Since it may become relevant: Con Score 14 and when Rage ends upon falling unconscious I lose 2 temporary HP
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 8/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 6/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 2/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2012)

OOC: A player friendly round (maybe)

As Blue searches his sack and Aedger seems to have finally snapped, <  > the rest of the group takes the fight to the ogre. 

Mr. Dickens moves quick as the morningstar comes out at him. The quick, small rat manages to slip between the ogre skeletons legs to get behind the huge beast. <good roll DC was 24> His bite barely leaves a scratch on the thing's boot, but their are few places the dire rat can reach.

Hode heals his mighty meat-- friend, and watches as the warrior surges forward, with new vigor.

Vax charges forward his vision clouded in his primal blood lust, and need to smash something. Crusher rings off the head of the morningstar, breaking a spike, but not reaching the monster wielding the weapon.

Even through his blood lust he knows he is in trouble...

...and then the sound of breaking clay and the whoosh of fire fills the cave as the alchemist flask thrown by Damaris hits the creature on the side of the head. Hot liquid singes both Mr. Dickens and Vax, but the ogre takes the brunt of the damage.

The ogre starts to move off (towards Aedger actually) leaving it's self open for a split second to Vax and Mr. Dickens. <both get an AoO, will finish the creature's round based on what happens with those attacks; no bardic performance but they are flanking>

[sblock=Combat]
Round 2: (bardic performance in effect or this round)
*Hode* - retrieve item, uses wand
*Aedger* - double move
*Mister D* - move (draws AoO; DC 19), attack (miss)
*Vax* - move, PA (miss)
*Blue* - move, retrieve an item
*Damaris* - retrieve item, throw splash weapon (hit) -NOTE: splash weapons are ranged touch attacks and do gain benefits from feats, and you get a -4 to throwing into melee (good thing it's Touch AC is 9)
Ogre SK - [HP:14/18, AC18] move (draws AoO), unknown yet[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Nov 2, 2012)

Vax lets our a brief sigh of relief to still be standing, however when the ogre goes to move away he calls out "Your not getting off that easily!" as he brings 'Crusher' to bear against the Ogre once more.

[sblock=actions]
Power Attacking for AOO.

-Edit: changed HP to account for Dmg Taken
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 7/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 5/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 2/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2012)

OOC: Yes sorry of that wasn't clear Mr.Dickens and Vax both took 1 pt. of fire dmg


----------



## Systole (Nov 2, 2012)

Mr. Dickens squeals as the fire signes him, but snaps at the creature's boots again.


----------



## vmaaxt (Nov 5, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn, Aasimar Undead Lord*

Aedger frowns as he sees Vax attack the large Skeleton. "I suppose we can let Zarrin get away, and deal with the ogre now," He mumbles to himself. He lifts his head and yells, "Blue, Lower yourself down there, and find Zarrin's body. Kill him if he isn't dead." Turning to the ogre, he cries out, "Hey bones! Look at me! Come get me!" as his hands erupt into a burst of light.

[sblock=ooc]
Actions: Blue will look for a place to tie his rope, and start lowering himself down.
Aedger will try to draw ogre's attention by casting daylight (now i'm *Really* out of spells), and will ready an action to flee, just out of ogre's reach if he charges. [/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2012)

Damaris fires two arrows at great speed. "Remind me of getting a stick after this"

The ground below the skeleton must be on fire by now too.

[sblock=OOC] Can Aedger use his morning star? We might need to finish it directly. Or maybe he can give it to her? If the others are flanking him she could manage to actually hit him.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 0/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 8, 2012)

Mr. Dickens pursues the skeleton.  "The wicked necromancer is surely vanquished!" the dwarf exclaims.  "Cavernous Hode has read many novels, and the authors always asserts that no one could survive a fall such as that!"

[sblock=Actions]Mr D to pursue and attack.  CH to pursue and attack as well.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2012)

End Round 2:

Aedger grabs the beast attention and it ignores the attacks from Vax and Mr. Dickens as it advances on the white necromancer. It clamors near and readies it's wicked morning star to attack.

Round 3:

Hode double moves to get to the skeleton first and draws it's attention away from the cleric for only a moment as it swings at the dwarf. The dwarf easily ducks the clumsy swing and readies himself to enter legend. <drew AoO> 

Mr. Dickens joins the druid's side, but is still unable to get an attack above the thick leather of the things boots.

Still ablaze from the alchemist fire, makes the creature a tempting target. Letting her arrows fly Damaris winces as they seem to bounce off or break when they hit the things thick armor. 

[sblock=Combat]
*Round 3:*
Hode - double move
Aedger - both actions suggested are standard (cast and ready) need to repost actions plz
Mister D - move attack (miss)
Vax - plz take your actions
Blue - climbing down
Damaris - 5'step, rapid shot (miss/miss); continuous fire dmg=6
Ogre SK - [HP:08/18, AC18][/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 9, 2012)

Damaris growls frustrated. "That's it" she drops her bow and takes out an oil vial "To hell with it!".

She will throw it to the skeleton on fire. 

[sblock=COMBAT]
Oil Damage
1d3 → [1] = (1)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3774595/ [/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 0/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Nov 9, 2012)

*Aedger Beinn*

Aedger sees his plan come to effect, and a look of terror crosses his face as he realizes what his plan actually was. Momentarily paralyzed by fear, he allowed the skeleton to get close enough to attack. Aedger grumbles to himself, "Great idea, Mr. Beinn. Get him to run at you. Know you can't do a thing about it." as he drops his crossbow, and pulls out his morningstar, as he tries to dodge the ogre's mighty weapon, and deliver an attack of his own.

Blue lowers himself down the chasm, and looks for Zarrin's body.

[sblock=ooc]
Aedger will tumble into melee with the ogre. Truly his wisest option.
Blue will perception the chasm (60' darkvision)
[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Am I posting an action or not?  I can't tell if I'm supposed to wait for Vax.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] I'm sure vax will end up right beside Hode whether I post for him or he makes it before I get to this thread again tonight.

I'll use this post to add a die roll if I need to, so you can go ahead and start the next round Systole.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Nov 13, 2012)

"You shall not escape!" Vax calls out as he rushes after the distracted monster! Closing the distance he brings his hammer down in a powerful swing that he quietly prays will connect.

[sblock=actions]
Vax will close the distance to that remaining hole and Power attack the Ogre once more
[/sblock]

[sblock= Vax]
*Vax*




[sblock=Raging]
AC: 14 (Flat-footed: 12, Touch: 10)
HP: 8/15 
CMB: +7 CMD: 19
Fort: +6 Ref: +2 Will: +4
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+7, 2d6+9/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+6/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Not Raging]
AC: 16 (Flat-footed: 14, Touch: 12)
HP: 6/13 
CMB: +5 CMD: 17
Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +2
Speed: 30'

Perception: +4
Initiative: +2

Primary Weapon: Crusher (+5, 2d6+6/x3)
Ranged Weapon: Javelin (+3, 1d6+4/x2)
Special Attack Options: Power Attack: -1 Attack, +3 Damage
[/sblock]
Rounds of Rage: 1/6
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Consumables Available: 1 Flask of Alchemists Fire, 1 Potion of Cure Light Wounds, 6 Days of Trail Rations
Carried in Hands: 'Crusher'

Vax (Chronikoce) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2012)

Vax's rage and powerful blow cracks the creature across the spine. As it raises it's morningstar to attack Aedger it suddenly shifts oddly.

It's spine brook the weight of the upper half tumbles over and falls to the stone floor with an enormous crash. It's booted legs still stand motionless were the ogre skeleton once stood.

OOC: Combat over.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2012)

Meanwhile...

Blue reaches the end of his rope and even with his darkvision the skeleton can not see the bottom of the ravine.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2012)

"YES!" Damaris cheers giving little jumps and waving her arms. "Wonderful work boys! Vax I'll buy you a drink when we come back, but I guess you need to rest a little now. Oh, and sorry for the fire..."

She will walk up to Blue and cast Dancing Lights down the ravine. "Come out come out wherever you are~" even then, she thinks the wizard is far away by now.


[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 1
HP 8/8
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+2 | CMD 15
Saves: F+0 | R+5 | W+1

INIT +3
Perception +3 | Sense Motive -1

Shortbow +3 1d6
Longsword +2 1d8+3  (Two-handed)

Bardic Performance: 0/6 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound. 
Spells:  Lvl1 Grease, Sleep 1/day. 
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.

Consumables: Oil, Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16), Alchemist Fire.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 13, 2012)

OOC: BTW the map shows the area Damaris is in to be full of chest and treasure... that is an accurate description of the area.


----------



## Chronikoce (Nov 14, 2012)

As the monster before him falls apart Vax lets out a final Roar of triumph "RAAAAAWR!" Before his rage passes and he leans heavily upon 'Crusher' to catch his breath. Turning to Hode "Thank you ever so much for your invaluable healing. I don't know if this endeavor would have been quite so smooth without your assistance." Vax eyes light up as he remembers the room he passed through on his way to fight the ogre "And now everyone let us find out what goodies have come into our possession following the vanquishing of our foe!"

[sblock=ooc]
Wooo! Vax finally hit!

He is going to move into the chamber with the treasure that he passed through before and begin searching through the piles to see what valuables are present.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2012)

"Hey, hey, I call dibs on any pearls there for my share. They look good on me~" she calls back chuckling as Vax checks the treasure. She keeps trying to see if the dancing lights can reach the bottom of the ravine or simply give up on the idea of catching the necromancer.


----------



## vmaaxt (Nov 14, 2012)

"Well done, friends! Aedger cautiously joins Damaris near the bridge, and begins yelling at Blue. "Do you see him?" The sound of bone clanking against bone twice echoes up from the ravine. "That means no," he says to Damaris. Turning back to Blue, "Do you see anything useful?" 

Clank Clank.

Hmm. Ms Damaris, Mr Hode, Mr Vax, do any of you have some rope? I would like to let Blue all the way down. You can understand my hesitancy to leave before we've ensured that Mr. Zarrin is really dead. And will stay that way. He did fly over the edge without much regard for his own life."

[sblock=ooc]
Aedger will pick up a pebble, and "light" it before dropping it, to gauge the depth of the chasm. 

If it appears that there's no hope of recoering the body, I suppose I'm okay with looting the place.[/sblock]

[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/sblock]

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole (Nov 14, 2012)

"Does Cavernous Hode have rope? Hah! he says in mocking tones. Of course an intrepid explorer such as Cavernous Hode has rope!" he produces a shiny length of rope from his pack with a flourish. "Mister Dickens, however, is an expert climber in his own right. Perhaps he would be so kind as to look for remains?"
[sblock=OOC]50' of spidersilk rope, coming up. Mr D also has a climb speed and can easily check things out.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]








*Cavernous Hode*
AC: 15 (13 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 20/20
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 
Fort: +5 Reflex: +2 Will: +7
Speed: 20'

Perception: +9
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Shillelagh(+3, 2d6+2/x2), Wand of CLW
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong (+1/+1)

0th level spells (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Stabilize
1st level spells (DC 15): Magic Stone, Produce Flame, Shillelagh 

*Mister Dickens*
AC: 15 (11 flat-footed, 15 touch)
HP: 23/23 
CMB: +1 CMD: 14 (17 vs. Trip) 
Fort: +4 Reflex: +6 Will: +2
Speed: 40', 20' Swim, 20' Climb

Perception: +5
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+5, 1d4/x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Bardsong(+1/+1)[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Nov 15, 2012)

Vax calls over his should "I don't think I see any rope in these piles! All sorts of goodies though!" He clearly is distracted by the treasure horde and not very much interested in the current status of his foe. 

[sblock=ooc]
He is not real big on magic and has just assumed the fall would kill his foe. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

As some of the group gathers the loose treasure lying about, still others make for the ravine and the search for Zarrin.

The stone of light shows the drop to be almost two-hundred feet and no body is seen in it's radius as it rests below. 

Thinking back on the spell Aedger cast on the necromancer, the effect was to drive him as far away from the cleric as he could get. So if the necromancer had a way to survive the fall, then the bottom of the ravine would have been just that. 

Meanwhile Vax fills the already present chests and wonders how the group will carry everything.

OOC: Does the group truly wish to pursue the necromancer in their current condition? Most spells gone/few rages/no performances/etc. A little RP about your condition and what you all think about letting him escape for now would be nice.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 16, 2012)

"I have a hemp rope over here, but we would be still short." she takes it out of her backpack. "We could go to look for him later, but I fear we won't be getting up once we get down there. Vax needs more patching and Cave, Aedger and me should be resting to regain our energy"


----------



## Systole (Nov 16, 2012)

"Resting to regain his energy?  'Pfaugh!' Cavernous Hode says.  Cavernous Hode is mighty and raring for additional action, as would befit any truly heroic adventurer deserving of a song with which to win the heart of a certain horned maiden who shall remain nameless.  Cavernous Hode flexes his almighty thews!"  He strikes a pose, but then glances sidelong at Vax.  "His above average thews," he amends, but recovers quickly.  "But this is a mighty victory, and the literature that Cavernous Hode is familiar with assures him that no one could survive that fall."

He ponders this a moment.  "Actually, the real life that Cavernous Hode is familiar with also assures him that no one could survive that fall.  Forty, forty-five _yaran_?  Pancake city, in Cavernous Hode's experience.  Cavernous Hode suggests that the party commence with looting and the inevitable denouement, followed by singing and the wooing of horned maidens."


----------



## Chronikoce (Nov 16, 2012)

Vax looks up as his companions discuss the possible survival chances of their foe, "hmm you say you cannot see his body? Well I do admit that is worrisome... However there is a great deal of treasure here and I think the prudent thing to do would be to remove it from its current location so that it is not seized by bandits or other such trouble makers who will use it to being woe to many." He stares off into space for a moment before "Yes I do believe our best course of action is to secure the treasure. That way if our hated foe should some how have survived the fall and come to seek revenge at some point we would be better equipped to give him another sound beating!"

[sblock=ooc]
If the rest of the party agrees with the looting plan then Vax is going to ask if anyone has a way to transport their earnings. If they do not he is going to look at the close bridge and backtrack to the other bridge and try and acquire several sturdy planks which would be strong enough to be lashed together to form a makeshift sled. Upon which the treasure could be heaped. 

On that note, if there are any massive two-handed weapons of fine quality Vax would quickly seize them, inspect them to try and determine if they are worthy replacements to 'Crusher' and if so lay claim to them (if nobody objects of course).

If I need to roll appraise or anything of that sort, let me know. 
[/sblock]


----------



## vmaaxt (Nov 16, 2012)

A scowl sets itself in stone upon Aedger's face. "I don't like it, but I suppose we don't have choice. Blue, come on up. We may see him later. And when we do, we'll deal with him properly." Aedger helps lift the ropes, and then goes over to inspect the piles. "Blue can carry quit a bit yet, if he needs to. But before we start plundering Mr. Zarrin's home, may I suggest we sweep it again? I may be paranoid, but I doubt we want to suffer another attack when we are distracted with all this wonderful treasure. I simply suggest going around the path we did, and make sure that there are no remaining undead roaming around."

[sblock=ooc]
Call me paranoid, but this has happened to me more than once. old habits die hard. 

I also want to sweep around and take a closer look at that statue across this bridge, and compare it to the one vax busted earlier.

Also, inspect the cave more closely, to look for anything that we might have missed in our hurry. I think we can take our time looking it over now.

If any of the chests are closed, Blue can open them, while the rest of the party stands away. I would be surprised if Zarrin hadn't trapped them.

If anybody is appraising, I can give a guidance poke.

edit: Ooh, and loot the ogre body. The cudgel killed leo. I call dibs. I don't care If I can't use it.
[/sblock]


[sblock='ministats']
[sblock=aedger]Aedger Beinn, Aasimar cleric (undead lord) 1
*init:* +2 *ac:** 15*, t:12, ff:13
*hp: 02* *perception:* +9
*cmb:* +0 *cmd:* 12 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +2 *ref:* +2 *will:* +5
*resist 5:* cold, acid, electric
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Light Crossbow

*special powers*
channel negative energy *1d6*, 6/day, will dc 14 used: *2*
death's kiss: 1 round duration, 6/day used: *1*
command undead

[sblock='spells prepared:']*orisons:*
light
guidance
mending
*level 1:* (dc 14)
cause fear (domain)
bless
cure light wounds
*spell like abilities*
daylight (1/day)
[/sblock]

*attacks:*
*crossbow, light:* +2 attack, 1d8+0, 19/x2, 80' *bolts: 28*
*morningstar:* +0 attack, 1d8+0, 20/x2

[sblock='expanded']skills
acrobatics 01
appraise 01
bluff 03
climb -01
craft 01
diplomacy 10
disguise 03
escape artist 01
fly 01
heal 03
intimidate 03
knowledge (religion) 05
perception 09
perform 03
ride 01
sense motive 07
stealth 01
survival 03
swim -01
*carrying:*
holstered:
Crossbow, light & bolts
morningstar
[sblock='pockets']earplugs (4x)
chalk (3x)
ink (1 oz. Vial)
inkpen (2x)
paper, rice (5 sheets)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=blue]blue, skeletal companion (medium undead)
*init:* +2 *ac:** 17*, t:12, ff:15
*hp: 11* *perception:* +0
*cmb:* +2 *cmd:* 14 *speed: *30ft.
*fort:* +0 *ref:* +2 *will:* +2
*immune:* cold undead traits
*dr:* 5/bludgeoning
*senses:* darkvision 60ft

*current effects:* none

*in hand: *Scimitar (r) 
*attacks:*
*scimitar* +2 (1d6+2,18-20/x2), claw –3 (1d4+1)
or 2 claws +2 (1d4+2)
or dagger +2 (1d4+2), range 10'
or javelin +2 (1d6+2/×2), range 30' remaining: *3*

[sblock='expanded']
*carrying:*
holstered:
scimitar​dagger​javelins​backpack
rope, hemp (50ft)(x2)​plank, collapsable​wandermeal (4 servings)​chalk (6x)​[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=pictures]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2012)

The group gathers up everything as Aedger and Blue search.

The statue is identical to the broken one in the cave. As it is still whole the wall it is connected to still glows a pale green. A quick study through your detect magic gives you the feeling it is some sort of barrier to block out ethereal creatures. As if he where trying to make a jail out of the area to capture a ghost or wraith.

With the threat posed by Zarrin now gone the group can return and tell Farmer Jezz it is safe for his young farmhand once more.

Carrying and dragging their well earned treasure from the cave they are glad to once more feel the sun on their faces, as they head for home.

The End
??

OOC: Great game everyone, glad we got through those few bumps and could finish this. Numbers in next post.​


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2012)

[sblock=The Goodies]

```
[B]Vax, Aedger, and Damaris[/B]
   812 TXP
 [U]+ 902[/U] AXP
 1,714 Total XP

 1,125 AGP
 [U]+ 696[/U] TGP
 1,821 Total GP

[B]Cavernous Hode[/B]
 1,276 TXP
[U]+  902[/U] AXP
 2,178 Total XP

 1,125 AGP
[U]+1,276[/U] TGP
 2,401 Total GP
```
*
Items up for "purchase"*

LG half plate armor 600gp
LG morningstar 8gp

potion of disguise self, 50gp 
potion of expeditious retreat, 50gp
potion of protection from arrows, 300gp
potion of resist energy, 300gp
alchemy lab, portable 75gp

*For the Judge -*

*Encounter List:*
4 kobold Zombies CR 1 400xp; Treasure Value 400gp
3 severed heads CR 1 405xp; Treasure Value 400gp
3 medium Skeletons CR 1 405xp; Treasure Value 400gp
2 zombie wolves CR 2 600xp; Treasure Value 800gp
1 armored ogre skeleton CR 2 600xp; treasure Value 800gp
1 NPC, Zarrin (commoner2/Wizard3) CR 4 1,200xp; Treasure Value 1,700gp

Total AXP = 3,610 (902xp each player)
Total AGP = 4,500 (1,125gp each player) [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you HM. I'll update my sheet right away.  YAY! LEVEL UP!


----------



## Chronikoce (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! Was fun time for my first pbp. Couple of quick questions:
-What xp rate does LPF play at (Fast, Med, Slow)? 
-As for loot, I assume we gained the money listed and then we can trade some of that money back in for a piece of loot if we would like it?


----------



## Systole (Nov 19, 2012)

"Ack!  Sun!" the dwarf says, shielding his eyes.  "Cavernous Hode forgets how bright it is up here.  Nevertheless, he forges ahead bravely!"

[sblock=OOC]Fast XP progression, so 1300 is 2nd level.

The way loot works is that you get a set amount of XP and GP per day, in addition to XP and GP per encounter.  The daily award are so that slower games don't completely suck compared to faster games.

So Vax is walking out of here with 1821gp worth of goodies plus gold.  So he can take 1821 in gold, or 1521 in gold plus the 300gp potion of protection from arrows, etc, etc.

After the adventure is concluded you can take whatever money you have and go buy stuff at the Mystic Pearl.  Hint: Spend, spend, spend, because buyback is 100%.[/sblock]


----------



## Chronikoce (Nov 19, 2012)

As everyone is traveling back towards the farm to inform the farmer of their mighty conquest Vax realizes that he has yet to properly thank his brave companion Hode for the repeated efforts to stave off a painful death! "Hode my friend your little wand there proved to be quite handy to my survival and as such I feel that you deserve compensation for your bravery and expenditure of resources!" Vax reaches into his pouch and pulls out a handful of coins which he quickly presses upon Hode insisting vigorously if need be that Hode must accept the money. 

[sblock=ooc]
Vax is trying to give Hode 50gp to repay for the saving of his live as well as the many wand expenditures. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 19, 2012)

The dwarf dodges Vax's outstretched hand, although Mister Dickens takes the opportunity to snap at the barbarian's fingers.  "Oh ho ho!" the dwarf chuckles.  "Preventative medicine is a service that Cavernous Hode provides free of charge, especially for fellow party members that prefer the brunt of combat.  Now, now, Mister Dickens: play nicely!"









*OOC:*


Healing expenditures are either a group expenditure or a healer expenditure.  Gifts of gold get complicated, and I do not want to deal with the accounting.

Also, spammer reported.  Not sure what's with these ***holes recently, but they're all over.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2012)

"My wonderful short friend, I'll start working on the song right away, and as soon as it's finished, meet me at the Inn. I'll sing it and we will see if is of the liking of your sweet lady" she claps her hands excited.


----------



## Chronikoce (Nov 19, 2012)

"Very well, then I am indebted to you and will do my best to sing praises of your valor!"

[sblock=ooc]
Thanks I did not know that! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Nov 21, 2012)

Stamped: *Judge Approved*


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks SK (incase I forgot to thank you)

Also need everyone to post up if they take any of the potions so I can give The Mystic Pearl an inventory.

Thanks to all of you for a great little game. See you around the boards.

HM


----------



## vmaaxt (Nov 28, 2012)

I won't be taking anything. Thank you.


----------



## Systole (Nov 28, 2012)

Nothing for CH, thanks.


----------



## Chronikoce (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm good as well, no need for potions here.


----------

